# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Մկրտություն

## Malu

Ունեմ բազմաթիվ հարցեր այս թեմայի շուրջ, քանի որ պատրաստվում եմ մկրտվել, և կցանկանայի հավաքել որքան հնարավոր է շատ ինֆորմացիա: Խնդրում եմ ինձ օգնել այդ հարցում :Smile: :
Ինչու՞ համար է անհրաժեստ մկրտվել, ի՞նչ խորհուրդ ունի այն իր մեջ: Արդյո՞ք մկրտությունը որևէ կերպ ազդում է մարդու հետագա կյանքի վրա և ինչ-որ կերպ փոխում է նրա կյանքը: Ու՞մ պետք է ընտրել որպես կնքահայր, և որո՞նք են կնքահոր ու սանիկի միջև պարտականությունները: Ո՞վ պետք է ներկա լինի մկրտվելու արարողությանը: Եվ վերջապես ի՞նչ է անհրաժեշտ մկրտվելու համար:

----------


## Monk

Աստված Իր պատկերով ու նմանությամբ ստեղծեց մարդուն, ով, ըստ այդ պատկերի ու նմանության, անմեղ էր ստեղծվել: Սակայն մարդը չմնաց աստվածային շնորհի մեջ ու անկում ապրեց: Եվ առաջին մարդու` Ադամի մեղանչմամբ նրա սերունդը նույնպես սկսեց մեղքով ծնվել: Նախնական այդ մեղքը, որ կոչվում է ադամական մեղք, առկա է յուրաքանչյուր մարդու մեջ: Սակայն առաջին Ադամի մեղքը քավեց երկրորդ Ադամը` Մարմնացյալ Աստված` Քրիստոս, Ով բացեց առաջին մարդու կողմից փակված աստվածային շնորհի և կորուսյալ դրախտի դռները և երկրի վրա հիմնեց Երկնքի Արքայության խորհրդանիշը` Եկեղեցին: Սակայն այդ շնորհի մեջ մտնելու և Եկեղեցու անդամ դառնալու համար հին Ադամը պիտի մեռնի մեր մեջ և ծնվի նոր Ադամը: Ադամական մեղքից սրբվելու և երկրորդ, բայց արդեն հոգևոր ծնունդով ծնվելու ճանապարհը Մկրտությունն է, որ հաստատել է հենց Հիսուս Քրիստոս: Լինելով միակը, ով զերծ էր ադամական մեղքից, այդուհանդերձ Քրիստոս ինքը նույնպես մկրտվեց` Իր անձնական օրինակով ցույց տալով Մկրտության անհրաժեշտությունը, որի մասին էլ հենց ասում է Սուրբ Գրքում. «Նա, ով հավատա և մկրտվի, կփրկվի»:  
Դեռևս չմկրտված անձը կոչվում է «երախա» (չշփոթել երեխա բառի հետ): Դեռևս չմկրտված անձին Մկրտության պատրաստելու, այնուհետև հետագայում նրա հոգևոր դաստիարակությունը ստանձնելու համար անհրաժեշտ է կրոնական փորձառություն ունեցող արական սեռի մարդ, ով դառնում է նոր մկրտվածի հոգևոր առումով ծնողը: Այդ մարդն էլ հենց կնքահայրն է: Կնքահայր ընտրելիս պետք է զգույշ լինել, որպեսզի պատահական մարդ չլինի և պիտի վստահ լինել, որ նա իրոք կարող է ստանձնել կնքահոր առաքելությունը: Կնքահայրը, բնականաբար, պետք է արդեն իսկ մկրտված լինի և իր վարքով ու գիտելիքներով արժանի լինի իր սանիկի հոգևոր առաջնորդը դառնալու: Կնքահայրը չի կարող ամուսնանալ իր սանիկի կամ մերձավոր ազգականի հետ, քանի որ արդեն նա ծնող է համարվում: Կնքահայր չի կարող լինել սանիկի մերձավոր արյունակիցը` հայրը, պապը, եղբայրը և այլն:
Մկրտությանը, բացի արարողությունը կատարող հոգևորականներից, կարող են ներկա լինել միայն սանիկն ու քավորը, կամ էլ նրանց ազգակիցներն ու բարեկամները: Որևէ սահմանափակում չկա:
Արարողության համար անհրաժեշտ պարագաներն արդեն կարելի է ճշտել այն եկեղեցում, որտեղ ցանկանում եք մկրտվել: Համենայն դեպս պարտադիր է ունենալ պարանոցին գցելու խաչ և նոր սրբիչ, որը հետագայում այլևս օգտագործման ենթակա չէ և պիտի պահպանվի իբրև հիշատակ:

Հ.Գ. Հուսամ Ձեր հարցերին հնարավորինս համառոտ պատասխանեցի: Եթե ինչ-որ բան չեմ նկատել կամ կլինեն նոր հարցեր` ապա խնդրեմ, սիրով կաշխատեմ օգտակար լինել: :Smile:

----------

"Green eyes" (12.02.2011), davidus (01.11.2009), Moonwalker (24.05.2011), Yeghoyan (26.01.2010)

----------


## Malu

Անչափ շնորհակալ եմ Monk նման հանգամանալից ու մանրամասն բացատրության համար: Ինչ-ինչ նոր ինֆորմացիա քաղեցի վերը նշվածից: Առայժմ հարցեր չունեմ  :Smile:  Լինելու դեպքում անպայման նորից կգրեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Monk

Խնդրեմ: Ուրախ եմ կլինեմ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> «Նա, ով հավատա և մկրտվի, կփրկվի»


Այսինքն, կարո՞ղ ենք ասել, որ ով հավատա, բայց չմկրտվի, չի փրկվի:




> Դեռևս չմկրտված անձը կոչվում է «երախա» (չշփոթել երեխա բառի հետ): Դեռևս չմկրտված անձին Մկրտության պատրաստելու, այնուհետև հետագայում նրա հոգևոր դաստիարակությունը ստանձնելու համար անհրաժեշտ է կրոնական փորձառություն ունեցող արական սեռի մարդ, ով դառնում է նոր մկրտվածի հոգևոր առումով ծնողը: Այդ մարդն էլ հենց կնքահայրն է: Կնքահայր ընտրելիս պետք է զգույշ լինել, որպեսզի պատահական մարդ չլինի և պիտի վստահ լինել, որ նա իրոք կարող է ստանձնել կնքահոր առաքելությունը: Կնքահայրը, բնականաբար, պետք է արդեն իսկ մկրտված լինի և իր վարքով ու գիտելիքներով արժանի լինի իր սանիկի հոգևոր առաջնորդը դառնալու: Կնքահայրը չի կարող ամուսնանալ իր սանիկի կամ մերձավոր ազգականի հետ, քանի որ արդեն նա ծնող է համարվում: Կնքահայր չի կարող լինել սանիկի մերձավոր արյունակիցը` հայրը, պապը, եղբայրը և այլն:
> Մկրտությանը, բացի արարողությունը կատարող հոգևորականներից, կարող են ներկա լինել միայն սանիկն ու քավորը, կամ էլ նրանց ազգակիցներն ու բարեկամները: Որևէ սահմանափակում չկա:
> Արարողության համար անհրաժեշտ պարագաներն արդեն կարելի է ճշտել այն եկեղեցում, որտեղ ցանկանում եք մկրտվել: Համենայն դեպս պարտադիր է ունենալ պարանոցին գցելու խաչ և նոր սրբիչ, որը հետագայում այլևս օգտագործման ենթակա չէ և պիտի պահպանվի իբրև հիշատակ:


Ցույց կտա՞ք վերը նշվածի աստվածաշնչյան հիմքերը:

----------


## Malu

Իսկ ե՞րբ է ճիշտ մկրտվել: :Think:

----------


## Monk

> Այսինքն, կարո՞ղ ենք ասել, որ ով հավատա, բայց չմկրտվի, չի փրկվի:


Միանշանակ ասել չենք կարող: Քրիստոնեության հալածանքների ընթացքում նահատակվել են բազմաթիվ քրիստոնյաներ, որոնք ոչ բոլորը կարող էին մկրտված լինել, սակայն նրանք իրենց կյանքն են վճարել հանուն իրենց հավատի: Նույնն է պարագան նաև Հայրենիքի պաշտպանության համար նահատակվածներին: Դա բնորոշվում է որպես արյամբ Մկրտություն:



> Ցույց կտա՞ք վերը նշվածի աստվածաշնչյան հիմքերը:


Խոսքը կնքահոր, Մկրտությանը ներկա եղողների, թե Մկրտության անհրաժեշտ պարագաների մասին է?

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Իսկ ե՞րբ է ճիշտ մկրտվել:


Այսինքն որ տարիքում, թե տարվա որ ժամանակահատվածում?

----------


## Malu

> Այսինքն որ տարիքում, թե տարվա որ ժամանակահատվածում?


Կարծում եմ մկրտվելու համար երբեք էլ ուշ չէ  :Smile: 
Սակայն լավ հարց է… պետք է ծնողները վաղ տարիքում երեխային կնքե՞ն, թե՞ երեխան ինքը չափահաս դառնալով՝ պետք է ինքնուրույն որոշում կայացնի, թե երբ մկրտվի ու ում ընտրի որպես կնքահայր:
Իսկ տարվա որևէ ժամանակահատված կա արդյո՞ք մկրտվելու համար: Այսինքն երբ ավելի նպատակահարմար կլինի մկրտվել…

----------


## Monk

Մկրտվելու համար իհարկե երբեք էլ ուշ չէ :Smile:  Հայ Եկեղեցու Ծիսարանի համաձայն` 8 օրական մանուկը տարվում է եկեղեցի` մկրտվելու: Սակայն եթե ինչ-ինչ հանգամանքներով խախտվում է այդ կարգը, ապա մկրտվել կարելի է ցանկացած տարիքում:
Իսկ տարվա ժամանակահատվածի կտրվածքով ուղղակի Տերունի տոների և պահոց օրերին սովորաբար խորհուրդներ (Մկրտություն, Պսակ և այլն), չեն կատարվում: Սակայն սա դոգմատիկ հարց չէ, այլ կանոնական, ուստի անհրաժեշտության դեպքում թույլատրվում են:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Խոսքը կնքահոր, Մկրտությանը ներկա եղողների, թե Մկրտության անհրաժեշտ պարագաների մասին է?


Բոլորն էլ:

Չե՞նք կարող ասել, որ մկրտությունը պարզապես ապաշխարության արտաքին դրսևորումն է: Արդյոք փրկվու՞մ են նրանք, որ չնայած մկրտված են, բայց քրիստոնեության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեն: Ի՞նչ կասեք Սուրբ Հոգով մկրտության մասին:

----------


## Malu

Իսկ ինչու՞ է պարտադիր, որ կնքահայրը լինի ոչ բարեկամ:

----------


## Կարապետ

> «Նա, ով հավատա և մկրտվի, կփրկվի»


Եթե խոսքը Սուրբ Հոգու մասին է՝ ասեմ:
Եթե սուրբ հոգի չունենաս բայց ապրես Աստծով և նրա պատվիրանները կատարես ապա կփրկվես, իսկ Սուրբ Հոգին դա խաղաություն (Խաղաղության Դեսպան) և զորություն է, որով դու ավելի լավ կարող ես ծառայել քո Տեր Աստծուն:


Ես արդեն 3 տարի է Սուրբ Հոգի եմ ստացել: :Smile: 

__________________
Սիրու՜մ եմ քեզ Հիսուս:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եթե խոսքը Սուրբ Հոգու մասին է՝ ասեմ:
> Եթե սուրբ հոգի չունենաս բայց ապրես Աստծով և նրա պատվիրանները կատարես ապա կփրկվես, իսկ Սուրբ Հոգին դա խաղաություն (Խաղաղության Դեսպան) և զորություն է, որով դու ավելի լավ կարող ես ծառայել քո Տեր Աստծուն:
> 
> 
> Ես արդեն 3 տարի է Սուրբ Հոգի եմ ստացել:
> 
> __________________
> Սիրու՜մ եմ քեզ Հիսուս:


Կարապետ ջան, ի՞նչ է նշանակում՝ Սուրբ հոգի ես ստացել :Shok:  :Blink:

----------


## Gayl

> Մկրտվելու համար իհարկե երբեք էլ ուշ չէ Հայ Եկեղեցու Ծիսարանի համաձայն` 8 օրական մանուկը տարվում է եկեղեցի` մկրտվելու: Սակայն եթե ինչ-ինչ հանգամանքներով խախտվում է այդ կարգը, ապա մկրտվել կարելի է ցանկացած տարիքում:
> Իսկ տարվա ժամանակահատվածի կտրվածքով ուղղակի Տերունի տոների և պահոց օրերին սովորաբար խորհուրդներ (Մկրտություն, Պսակ և այլն), չեն կատարվում: Սակայն սա դոգմատիկ հարց չէ, այլ կանոնական, ուստի անհրաժեշտության դեպքում թույլատրվում են:


Իսկ չեք կարծում,որ փոքր երեխային չի կարելի մկրտել,որովհետև նա չի հասկանում դա ինչի համար է արվում,ինձ թվում է չափահաս դանալուց հետո պետք է թույլատրվի մկրտությունը:

----------

sweet (07.02.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկ չեք կարծում,որ փոքր երեխային չի կարելի մկրտել,որովհետև նա չի հասկանում դա ինչի համար է արվում,ինձ թվում է չափահաս դանալուց հետո պետք է թույլատրվի մկրտությունը:


փոքր երեխան "պատկանում ա" իրա հորն ու մորը: ու իրանք են որոշում թե ինչ անեն երեխային: օրինակ իրանք են որոշում, թե ինչ լեզվով խոսան իրա հետ, ինչ անուն դնեն, ինչ դպրոց տանեն, ինչ շորեևր հագցնեն, ինչ նախասիրություններ ու կապվածություններ նրա մոտ գեներացնեն և այլն և այլն:
իսկ եթե պետք է սպասել մինչև չափահաս դառնալը, ապա ինչու՞ չսպասել մինչև չափահաս դառնալը, նոր նրա հետ սկսել խոսալ: կախարդական շրջան է չէ՞: նույն ձև էլ հոգևոր մկրտության ու հավատին պատկանելիության հաշվով է:

----------

may (01.11.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ունեմ բազմաթիվ հարցեր այս թեմայի շուրջ, քանի որ պատրաստվում եմ մկրտվել, և կցանկանայի հավաքել որքան հնարավոր է շատ ինֆորմացիա: Խնդրում եմ ինձ օգնել այդ հարցում:
> Ինչու՞ համար է անհրաժեստ մկրտվել, ի՞նչ խորհուրդ ունի այն իր մեջ: Արդյո՞ք մկրտությունը որևէ կերպ ազդում է մարդու հետագա կյանքի վրա և ինչ-որ կերպ փոխում է նրա կյանքը: Ու՞մ պետք է ընտրել որպես կնքահայր, և որո՞նք են կնքահոր ու սանիկի միջև պարտականությունները: Ո՞վ պետք է ներկա լինի մկրտվելու արարողությանը: Եվ վերջապես ի՞նչ է անհրաժեշտ մկրտվելու համար:


անձամբ քո ինչի՞ն է պետք մկրտվելը… եթե դու այս հարցի պատասխանն ունենաս, մնացածը տեխնիկայի գործ է ու մի քիչ սենց կամ նենց կապ չունի

----------

յոգի (01.11.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Եվ վերջապես ի՞նչ է անհրաժեշտ մկրտվելու համար:


քավոր, սանիկ, քահանա
խաչ 
կարմիր ու սպիտակ թել, որը ժամանակավոր պետք է փոխարինի շղթային
երեսսրբիչ 
գինի 1 շիշ
ձեթ 1 շիշ 

ոնց որ թե վերջ :Pardon:

----------

Chilly (02.11.2009), Mephistopheles (01.11.2009)

----------


## Դատարկություն

Ես մկրտված չեմ բայց երբոր մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ դրա մասին չեմ հասկանում, միթե նրանք ովքեր գուցե ինձնից շատ ու ավելի վատ մեղքեր են գործել պիտի իրենց ձեռքով մաքրեն իմ մեղքերը՞ Ես իհարկե եսասիրությամբ չեմ տառապում, բայց մեկ-մեկ ջղայնանում եմ էդ կարգերի վրա...

----------

Freeman (26.07.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ես մկրտված չեմ բայց երբոր մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ դրա մասին չեմ հասկանում, միթե նրանք ովքեր գուցե ինձնից շատ ու ավելի վատ մեղքեր են գործել պիտի իրենց ձեռքով մաքրեն իմ մեղքերը՞ Ես իհարկե եսասիրությամբ չեմ տառապում, բայց մեկ-մեկ ջղայնանում եմ էդ կարգերի վրա...


Դատարկություն ջան, ոնց որ թե մի քիչ խիստ ես մոտենում: Եկեղեցին էնպիսի վայր է, որտեղ աղոթքների ազդեցության շնորհիվ խտանում է էնպիսի էներգիա, որը փոխանցվում է մկրտության գլխավոր խորհրդանիշ հանդիսացող ջրին: Գիտնականները բոլորովին վերջերս են պարզել, որ ջուրն ունի հիշողություն, բայց մեր նախնիները շատ լավ տեղյակ էին ջրի հրաշագործ հատկությունների մասին, եւ իզուր չէ, որ մերոնով օծված ջուրը մինչ օրս հանդիսանում է մաքրագործման եւ մկրտման խորհրդանիշ:
Հիմա երբ գիտականորեն ապացուցված է, որ ջուրն ունի հիշողություն, մկրտման արարողությանը կարելի է ավելի պատասխանատվությամբ եւ լուրջ մոտենալ:

----------

Ambrosine (01.11.2009)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Դատարկություն ջան, ոնց որ թե մի քիչ խիստ ես մոտենում: Եկեղեցին էնպիսի վայր է, որտեղ աղոթքների ազդեցության շնորհիվ խտանում է էնպիսի էներգիա, որը փոխանցվում է մկրտության գլխավոր խորհրդանիշ հանդիսացող ջրին: Գիտնականները բոլորովին վերջերս են պարզել, որ ջուրն ունի հիշողություն, բայց մեր նախնիները շատ լավ տեղյակ էին ջրի հրաշագործ հատկությունների մասին, եւ իզուր չէ, որ մերոնով օծված ջուրը մինչ օրս հանդիսանում է մաքրագործման եւ մկրտման խորհրդանիշ:
> Հիմա երբ գիտականորեն ապացուցված է, որ ջուրն ունի հիշողություն, մկրտման արարողությանը կարելի է ավելի պատասխանատվությամբ եւ լուրջ մոտենալ


Գիտեմ Չամիչ ջան, որ ջուրը ունի հիշողություն, բայց այն ընկալում է և դրականը և բացասականը: Եթե քահանան աղոթում է բայց մտքում ուրիշ վատ բաների մասին է մտածում և հոգևորական կոչվելու արժանի չէ, ապա ջրին անցնում են ոչ թե ձևական աղոթքները, այլ հենց հոգևորականի  բացասական մտքերը: Ու այդ բացասական էներգիայով հարուստ <սուրբ ջրով> կամել մյուռոնով  մեզ են օծում ու մկրտում

----------

Freeman (26.07.2010)

----------


## Jatagov

Ջրով մկրտությունը Սուրբ Եռամիասնության կողմից լիազորված Հիսուս Քրիստոսի պատվերն է: *Մտթ.28։19,20;*
Այս մկրտությունը կոչվում է Հոր, Որդու և Սուրբ Հոգու կամ Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի անունով մկրտություն, որը ցույց է տալիս մկրտվողի պատկանելությունը և իրավունքը, որ նա պատկանում է Սուրբ Եռամիասնությանը և իրավունք ունի օգտվելու նրա բոլոր բարիքներից` սկսած մեղքերի թողությունից: *Մտթ.28։19; Գործք.2:38; 19:5,6;*
«Մկրտությունը» հունարենում «Բապթիզո» բառն է, որը նշանակում է ընկղմվել, սուզվել։ Ուստի` Ջրով մկրտության համար բավարար ջուր է հարկավոր, որի մեջ կարելի լինի սուզվել: *Հովհ.3։23; Գործք.8։36,38;*

----------

sweet (07.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> փոքր երեխան "պատկանում ա" իրա հորն ու մորը: ու իրանք են որոշում թե ինչ անեն երեխային: օրինակ իրանք են որոշում, թե ինչ լեզվով խոսան իրա հետ, ինչ անուն դնեն, ինչ դպրոց տանեն, ինչ շորեևր հագցնեն, ինչ նախասիրություններ ու կապվածություններ նրա մոտ գեներացնեն և այլն և այլն:
> իսկ եթե պետք է սպասել մինչև չափահաս դառնալը, ապա ինչու՞ չսպասել մինչև չափահաս դառնալը, նոր նրա հետ սկսել խոսալ: կախարդական շրջան է չէ՞: նույն ձև էլ հոգևոր մկրտության ու հավատին պատկանելիության հաշվով է:


Շոր հագցնելը պետք չի այստեղ օրինակ բերել,օրինակ ինձ նույնպես փոքր ժամանակ մկրտել են,բայց եթե հիմա ինձ առաջարկեին ես կհրաժարվեի:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Գիտեմ Չամիչ ջան, որ ջուրը ունի հիշողություն, բայց այն ընկալում է և դրականը և բացասականը: Եթե քահանան աղոթում է բայց մտքում ուրիշ վատ բաների մասին է մտածում և հոգևորական կոչվելու արժանի չէ, ապա ջրին անցնում են ոչ թե ձևական աղոթքները, այլ հենց հոգևորականի բացասական մտքերը: Ու այդ բացասական էներգիայով հարուստ <սուրբ ջրով> կամել մյուռոնով մեզ են օծում ու մկրտում


Ինչքանով տեղյակ եմ, դրական մտքերը, իրենց էներգետիկայով, բացասական մտծերից մի քանի անգամ ավելի հզոր են: Մի կարեւոր հանգամանք էլ կա, կյանքում ոչինչ պատահական չէ: Բոլոր բնագացառներում էլ կան էնպիսի մարդիկ որոնք իրենց տեղում չեն, բայց հիմնականում, մարդը ի վերջո զբաղվում է իրեն համար կոչված գործով:* Եթե մարդը դարձել է հոգեւորական, ապա դա ամենեւին էլ պատահական չէ:* Համաձայն եմ, հոգեւորականների մեծ մասը եկեղեցական այս կամ այն արարողակարգը կատարում է մեխանիկորեն: Երբեմն զգում ես ժամերգություն է կարդում, բայց մտքերը լրիվ ուրիշ տեղ են, բայց դա առիթ չի տալիս մտածել, որ հոգեւոր ոլորտում սպասարկող անձանց մեծ մասի մտքերը բացասական են ու կարող են մեծ վնաս հասցնել: 
Մարդիկ եկեղեցի մտնում են աղոթելու նպատակով, եկեղեցու մթնոլորտը արդեն իսկ հագեցած է աղոթքի հզոր լիցքով: Էնպես, որ եկեղեցուն առնչվելը օգուտից բացի ոչ մի վնաս չի կարող բերել:

----------

Դատարկություն (02.11.2009)

----------


## karina13

խորհուրդ եմ տալիս այս երկու զրույցը  բեռնեք եւ լսեք.  
Տէր Սմբատ քհն. Սարգսեանի խոսքը  Մկրտության մասին Ռադիո Վան-ի «Հոգեւոր զրույցներ» ծրագրի շրջանակներում:
Մկրտութիւն. տուրք ազգային սովորոյթի՞ն, թէ՞ հաւատքի քայլ
Մկրտութեան համար անհրաժեշտ է հաւատք: Իսկ ի՞նչ թեր եւ դէմ կողմեր ունի ազգային սովորութեանը հաւատարիմ լինելու մղումով մկրտութեան գալը:

Նաւ սա, 
Տէր Մեսրոպ քհն. Արամեանի խոսքը Մկրտության մասին Ռադիո Վան-ի «Հոգեւոր զրույցներ» ծրագրի շրջանակներում:
Ի՞նչ իրադարձութիւն է մարդու կեանքում Մկրտութիւնը
Մկրտութեամբ մարդը մուտք է գործում աստուածային խորհրդական իրականութիւն` անելով առաջին անհրաժեշտ եւ ամբողջական քայլը իր փրկութեան ճանապարհին:

----------


## Chilly

Մկրտված չեմ, ծնողներս թողել են մկրտությունս իմ որոշմանն ու ընտրությանը, բայց չեմ էլ ուզում մկրտվել, չեմ հասկանում դրա իմաստը իմ կյանքում, չեմ կարծում, թե մկրտվելով ինքս ինձ կամ Աստծուն ինչ-որ բան պիտի ապացուցեմ կամ ցույց տամ:

----------

Tig (02.11.2009), յոգի (02.11.2009)

----------


## karina13

կներեք վերեւում սխալ եմ նշել. 
 ոչ թե ռադիո Վան այլ ռադիո «Վէմ» FM 101.6 http://vem.am/

----------


## Չամիչ

> Մկրտութեամբ մարդը մուտք է գործում աստուածային խորհրդական իրականութիւն` անելով առաջին անհրաժեշտ եւ ամբողջական քայլը իր փրկութեան ճանապարհին:


Ինչքան նկատում եմ, մարդկանց մեծ մասը մկրտությանը մեծ նշանակություն չի տալիս: Կարինա13-ի խոսքից մեջբերածս տողերը հազիվ թե նպաստեն, որ մարդկանց համոզմունքները ինչ որ կերպ փոխվեն: Այստեղ կա մի քանի տարբերակ. Մարդկանց մեծ մասը կամ չի ուզում փրկվել, կամ չի հավատում փրկությոան գաղափարին, կամ էլ մկրտության խորհուրդը անհամոզիչ է ներկայացվում: :Cool:

----------

Դատարկություն (02.11.2009)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Մարդկանց մեծ մասը կամ չի ուզում փրկվել, կամ չի հավատում փրկությոան գաղափարին, կամ էլ մկրտության խորհուրդը անհամոզիչ է ներկայացվում:


Չամիչ ջան ամբողջ պատճառը այն մարդիկ են, ովքեր մկրտության սուրբ արարողությունը վերածում են շուկայի կամ ինչ որ ձևական մի բանի, դրա համար էլ մեծ մասը ընդհանրապես կորցնում է իր հավատը ոչ միայն մկրտության այլ ամբողջ եկեղեցու նկատմամբ

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան ամբողջ պատճառը այն մարդիկ են, ովքեր մկրտության սուրբ արարողությունը վերածում են շուկայի կամ ինչ որ ձևական մի բանի, դրա համար էլ մեծ մասը ընդհանրապես կորցնում է իր հավատը ոչ միայն մկրտության այլ ամբողջ եկեղեցու նկատմամբ


Կարծում եմ պատճառն այն է, որ մեր օրերում այս արարողակարգից մնացել են միայն մակերեսային վերլուծություններ եւ անկենդան, մեխանիկորեն արվող գործողություններ:

Երբ մարդը ունի խորը համոզմունք, այդ համոզմունքներից բխող գործողությունները երբեք չեն կարող ձեւական բնույթ կրել:Մինչեւ անձը իր ասելիքում խորապես համոզված չլինի, երբեք, դիմացինին չի կարողանա համոզել: :Cool:

----------

Դատարկություն (02.11.2009)

----------


## may

Այն անձը, ով ցանկանում է մկրտվել, մկրտվում է` առանց ստուգարք անցկացնելու, թե դիմացինը քանի նախադասություն է սրտանց ասում, քանիսը` անգիր արած: Մի բան չանելու համար հազար պատճառ կարելի է գտնել :Wink:

----------

karina13 (04.11.2009), Դատարկություն (02.11.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Այն անձը, ով ցանկանում է մկրտվել, մկրտվում է` առանց ստուգարք անցկացնելու, թե դիմացինը քանի նախադասություն է սրտանց ասում, քանիսը` անգիր արած: Մի բան չանելու համար հազար պատճառ կարելի է գտնել


Դա առանց ասելու էլ է պարզ, բայց մեծ մասին եթե հարցնես ինչու ես մկրտվում հաստատ կմոլորվեն ու չեն պատասխանի: Մկրտվում են, որովհետեւ այդպես ընդունված է: :Wink:

----------


## may

> Դա առանց ասելու էլ է պարզ, բայց մեծ մասին եթե հարցնես ինչու ես մկրտվում հաստատ կմոլորվեն ու չեն պատասխանի: Մկրտվում են, որովհետեւ այդպես ընդունված է:


Այո, բայց այստեղ էլ հաշվի պիտի առնենք կնքահոր (նկատի չունեմ չաղ և բախտավոր քավորությունը) գործոնը: Նա է պատասխանատու սանիկի հոգևոր պատրաստության ու դաստիարակման հարցում  :Smile:

----------


## razmik21

> Կարապետ ջան, ի՞նչ է նշանակում՝ Սուրբ հոգի ես ստացել


Հիսուսը ասաց, որ իրենից հետո մարդիկ մկրտվելու են Սուրբ Հոգով: Սուրբ Հոգով մկրտվելուց հետո մարդ ստանում է դրա պարգևներից մեկը (լեզուներով խոսալը, բժշկության զորություն և այլն):
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է մկրտվելու ծիսակատարության մասին նշումներին (քավոր ունենալու և այլն), ապա կասեմ դրանք Աստվածաշնչյան հիմքերից զուրկ են:
Միանշանակ ճիշտ է, որ մարդ մկրտվի այն տարիքում, երբ ի վիճակի է հասկանալ դրա իմաստը և կարևորությունը:

----------


## Jatagov

Ես ուզում եմ նաև այսպիսի մի կարևոր հարց շոշափենք, որովհետև ըստ Աստվածաշնչի ամեն մարդ իրավունք չունի մկրտվելու: Ուրեմն.

*Ո՞Վ ԿԱՐՈՂ Է ՄԿՐՏԵԼ ԵՎ ՄԿՐՏՎԵԼ*
Նա կարող է մկրտել, որին Աստված է կարգել եկեղեցում առաջնորդական ծառայություն կատարելու: *Մրկ.1։2,5; Եփ.4։11;*
Իսկ այժմ ներկայացնմ հինգ կարևոր կետեր այն մասին, թե ո՞վ կարող է մկրտվել.
*1)* Նա, ով հավատում է Հիսուս Քրիստոսին, ամեն ազգից` թե´ կին, թե´ տղամարդ. այսինքն ովքեր ընդունել են Քրիստոսի անձի շուրջ Ավետարանում եղած բոլոր վկայությունները` հատկապես Քրիստոսի մարդեղությունն ու աստվածությունը, քանի որ Սատանան հիմնականում Քրիստոսի մասին է կասկածներ և վիճաբանություններ առաջացնում։ Այս պատճառով յուրաքանչյուր քրիստոնյա պետք է շատ լավ իմանա և հաստատվի սուրբ գրային ճշմարտության մեջ։ *Մտթ.28։19; Մրկ.1։15; Գործք.8։12; Գաղ.3։26-28;*
*2)* Նա, ով դառնում է Քրիստոսի աշակերտ: Իհարկե, թե´ մկրտությունից առաջ և թե՜ հետո մենք միշտ պետք է սովորենք։ *Մտթ.28։19,20;*
Եւ ճշմարիտ աշակերտը նա է, որի համար Քրիստոսի պատվիրանները և գործը ավելի բարձր են, քան իր ամեն ինչքերը, անգամ` անձը։ *Ղուկ.14։25-33;*
*3)* Նա, ով ապաշխարել է: *Գործք.2։38;*
*4)* Նա, ում խղճմտանքը մաքուր է: Ի՞նչ է նշանակում սա և ինչպե՞ս է արտահայտվում։ Մկրտվողը իր անձի մեջ վստահություն պիտի ունենա, որ իր մեղքերը թողված են, և ինքը հաշտություն ունի Աստծո հետ և իր սրտում մեղքի համար հանդիմանություն չունի։ *Եբ.10։22; 1Պետ.3:21; 1Հովհ.3։19-21;*
*5)* Նա, ով ունի դավանություն: *Մրկ.8։38; Հռ.10։9,10; Եբ.4:14; 10։23;*

----------


## վրեժ62

> Ես ուզում եմ նաև այսպիսի մի կարևոր հարց շոշափենք, որովհետև ըստ Աստվածաշնչի ամեն մարդ իրավունք չունի մկրտվելու: Ուրեմն.
> 
> *Ո՞Վ ԿԱՐՈՂ Է ՄԿՐՏԵԼ ԵՎ ՄԿՐՏՎԵԼ*
> Նա կարող է մկրտել, որին Աստված է կարգել եկեղեցում առաջնորդական ծառայություն կատարելու: *Մրկ.1։2,5; Եփ.4։11;*
> Իսկ այժմ ներկայացնմ հինգ կարևոր կետեր այն մասին, թե ո՞վ կարող է մկրտվել.
> *1)* Նա, ով հավատում է Հիսուս Քրիստոսին, ամեն ազգից` թե´ կին, թե´ տղամարդ. այսինքն ովքեր ընդունել են Քրիստոսի անձի շուրջ Ավետարանում եղած բոլոր վկայությունները` հատկապես Քրիստոսի մարդեղությունն ու աստվածությունը, քանի որ Սատանան հիմնականում Քրիստոսի մասին է կասկածներ և վիճաբանություններ առաջացնում։ Այս պատճառով յուրաքանչյուր քրիստոնյա պետք է շատ լավ իմանա և հաստատվի սուրբ գրային ճշմարտության մեջ։ *Մտթ.28։19; Մրկ.1։15; Գործք.8։12; Գաղ.3։26-28;*
> *2)* Նա, ով դառնում է Քրիստոսի աշակերտ: Իհարկե, թե´ մկրտությունից առաջ և թե՜ հետո մենք միշտ պետք է սովորենք։ *Մտթ.28։19,20;*
> Եւ ճշմարիտ աշակերտը նա է, որի համար Քրիստոսի պատվիրանները և գործը ավելի բարձր են, քան իր ամեն ինչքերը, անգամ` անձը։ *Ղուկ.14։25-33;*
> *3)* Նա, ով ապաշխարել է: *Գործք.2։38;*
> ...



Քո  գրառումով  կարելի  է  եզրահանգել  նրան, որ  քահանաները  մինչև  հիմա  Աստվածաշունչ  չեն  կարդացել  և  սխալ  պատկերացոմ  ունեն  մկրտության  վերաբերյալ

----------

Արևածագ (11.11.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Քո  գրառումով  կարելի  է  եզրահանգել  նրան, որ  քահանաները  մինչև  հիմա  Աստվածաշունչ  չեն  կարդացել  և  սխալ  պատկերացոմ  ունեն  մկրտության  վերաբերյալ


Բարի վերադարձ, եղբայր, ես քեզ հաճույքով սպասում էի :Smile:

----------


## Yeghoyan

Մի քանի օր առաջ 2 տարեկան երեխայի կնունքի էի ներկա, երեխան խելոք չէր կանգնում, ու մինչև ծնողները կարգի էին հրավիրում երեխային, քահանան խոսում էր կնունքի, դրա անհրաժեշտության մասին, ու ասեց, որ կնքել պետք է երեխայի ծնունդից հետո 8-րդ օրը, ոչ շուտ, ոչ ուշ: 

Մեկ էլ ասեց կնքված թուրքը քրիստոնյա է, չկնքված հայը՝ ոչ:


Ջղայն քահանա էր, բան չհարցրեցի, բայց հեչ չհասկացա ինչի սենց :Blush:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

ԷԷԷ չեմ կարողանում հասկաալ Մկրտությունը որնա, հա հասկանում եմ եթե քրիստոնյա ես ուրեմն պետք է մկրտված լինես, բայց ինչի է....

----------


## Yeghoyan

> ԷԷԷ չեմ կարողանում հասկաալ Մկրտությունը որնա, հա հասկանում եմ եթե քրիստոնյա ես ուրեմն պետք է մկրտված լինես, բայց ինչի է....


Ասեմ ինչքան գիտեմ :Xeloq:  Ուրեմն մաքրվում ես արդեն գործած մեղքերից ու կանգնում ես ճիշտ ուղղու վրա, հետագա կատարվելիք մեղքերից հեռու ես մնում: Ասում էր սուրբ հոգի են ստանում կնքվողները: Կնքվելով հրաժարվում ես սատանայից ու ավելի ես մոտենում Աստծուն..........սրանց նման լիքը ուրիշ բաներ էլ :Pardon:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ասեմ ինչքան գիտեմ Ուրեմն մաքրվում ես արդեն գործած մեղքերից ու կանգնում ես ճիշտ ուղղու վրա, հետագա կատարվելիք մեղքերից հեռու ես մնում: Ասում էր սուրբ հոգի են ստանում կնքվողները: Կնքվելով հրաժարվում ես սատանայից ու ավելի ես մոտենում Աստծուն:
> Սրանց նման բաներ


 Ճիշտա մկրտված եմ, բայց չեմ հավատում ես տենց բաների, ինչ սատանա ինչ բան:

----------


## Yeghoyan

Չգիտեմ ինչ սատանա 
Քահանան ասում էր տենցա պետք, եթե ծնվում ենք քրիստոնյա ընտանիքում, հայ ենք, ուրեմն պիտի կնքվենք:

Անկեղծ ասած ես սենց բաներից հեչ բան չեմ հասկանում, չնայած ես էլ եմ մկրտած: Լավ կլիներ գործից հասկացող որևէ մեկը գրեր, բացատրեր էդ ամեն ինչը:

----------


## My World My Space

> Հիսուսը ասաց, որ իրենից հետո մարդիկ մկրտվելու են Սուրբ Հոգով: Սուրբ Հոգով մկրտվելուց հետո մարդ ստանում է դրա պարգևներից մեկը (լեզուներով խոսալը, բժշկության զորություն և այլն):
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է մկրտվելու ծիսակատարության մասին նշումներին (քավոր ունենալու և այլն), ապա կասեմ դրանք Աստվածաշնչյան հիմքերից զուրկ են:
> Միանշանակ ճիշտ է, որ մարդ մկրտվի այն տարիքում, երբ ի վիճակի է հասկանալ դրա իմաստը և կարևորությունը:


Պարադոքսը գիտե՞ք որն ա,որ էլի ջրով են մկրտում........... :Smile:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Չգիտեմ քահանան ասում էր տենցա պետք, եթե ծնվում ենք քրիստոնյա ընտանիքում, հայ ենք, ուրեմն պիտի կնքվենք:


Հա բոլորենել գիտեն պետքա կնքվել ու կնքվում եմ, բայց ախր ոչինչ, բացարձակ ոչինչ չի փոխվում էտ մկրտությունից հետո: Էլ դրա իմաստը որնա....

----------


## Gayl

> Ասեմ ինչքան գիտեմ Ուրեմն մաքրվում ես արդեն գործած մեղքերից ու կանգնում ես ճիշտ ուղղու վրա, հետագա կատարվելիք մեղքերից հեռու ես մնում: Ասում էր սուրբ հոգի են ստանում կնքվողները: Կնքվելով հրաժարվում ես սատանայից ու ավելի ես մոտենում Աստծուն..........սրանց նման լիքը ուրիշ բաներ էլ


Կներեք բայց կատարյալ տխմարություն, 1 կամ 2 տարեկան երեխայի մեղքը որնա՞ և հետո կարողա կնքվես բայց տենց էլ սուրբ հոգու փոշին վրեդ չնստի կարճ ասած հիմար ապրավդանիա:

----------

Ապե Ջան (26.01.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Կներեք բայց կատարյալ տխմարություն, 1 կամ 2 տարեկան երեխայի մեղքը որնա՞ և հետո կարողա կնքվես բայց տենց էլ սուրբ հոգու փոշին վրեդ չնստի կարճ ասած հիմար ապրավդանիա:


ահա, համաձայն եմ երեխու մեղքը որնա՞, վերևում գրել եմ որ ներկա էին ընդամենը, ու քահանայի այդ խոսելու ժամանակ, ներկա գտնվողներից մեկը նույն հարցը տվեց, ու դուք պետք է տեսնեիք քահանայի դեմքն այդ պահին :Scare:  դրա համար էլ չհետաքրքրվեցի ինչի համար......... Մի խոսքով իմ խելքի բանը չի էս :Blush:

----------

Gayl (26.01.2010)

----------


## may

> Անկեղծ ասած ես սենց բաներից հեչ բան չեմ հասկանում, չնայած ես էլ եմ մկրտած: Լավ կլիներ գործից հասկացող որևէ մեկը գրեր, բացատրեր էդ ամեն ինչը:



Առաջին էջում բացատրված է  :Smile:

----------

Yeghoyan (26.01.2010)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Բարի վերադարձ, եղբայր, ես քեզ հաճույքով սպասում էի


Շնորակալություն,  հույսով  եմ  հետաքրքիր  հարցեր  կունենաք???

----------


## վրեժ62

> Չգիտեմ ինչ սատանա 
> Քահանան ասում էր տենցա պետք, եթե ծնվում ենք քրիստոնյա ընտանիքում, հայ ենք, ուրեմն պիտի կնքվենք:
> 
> Անկեղծ ասած ես սենց բաներից հեչ բան չեմ հասկանում, չնայած ես էլ եմ մկրտած: Լավ կլիներ գործից հասկացող որևէ մեկը գրեր, բացատրեր էդ ամեն ինչը:



Սկզբում  ասեմ, որ  քրիստոնյաի  համար  ազգային  պատկանելիություն  գոյություն  չունի:  Ինչպես  հայը,  ռուսը,  վրացին` այնպես  էլ   թուրքը,  աֆրիկացին  կամ  չինացին  կարող  են  լինել  քրիստոնյա:  Կարեվորը  այն է ,  որ  Քրիստոսի  զոհաբերությունը  գնահատենք,  որ  յուրաքանչյուրիս  համար  կյանքը  տվեց:

----------

sweet (07.02.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Սկզբում  ասեմ, որ  քրիստոնյաի  համար  ազգային  պատկանելիություն  գոյություն  չունի:  Ինչպես  հայը,  ռուսը,  վրացին` այնպես  էլ   թուրքը,  աֆրիկացին  կամ  չինացին  կարող  են  լինել  քրիստոնյա:  Կարեվորը  այն է ,  որ  Քրիստոսի  զոհաբերությունը  գնահատենք,  որ  յուրաքանչյուրիս  համար  կյանքը  տվեց:


Ին՞չ է նշանակում ««կյանքը տվեց»» մեռավ՞ պրծավ՞, էլ գոյություն չունի՞ 
Հետաքրքիր է ինչի՞ կյանքը տվեց, չէր կարող՞ նրանց խելքի բերել, կամ պատժել՞

----------

Gayl (26.01.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Սկզբում  ասեմ, որ  քրիստոնյաի  համար  ազգային  պատկանելիություն  գոյություն  չունի:  Ինչպես  հայը,  ռուսը,  վրացին` այնպես  էլ   թուրքը,  աֆրիկացին  կամ  չինացին  կարող  են  լինել  քրիստոնյա:  *Կարեվորը  այն է ,  որ  Քրիստոսի  զոհաբերությունը  գնահատենք,  որ  յուրաքանչյուրիս  համար  կյանքը  տվեց*:


Ձեր այս գրառումն ի՞նչ կապ ուներ քննարկվող թեմայի հետ :Xeloq:

----------

may (27.01.2010), յոգի (26.01.2010)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Ին՞չ է նշանակում ««կյանքը տվեց»» մեռավ՞ պրծավ՞, էլ գոյություն չունի՞ 
> Հետաքրքիր է ինչի՞ կյանքը տվեց, չէր կարող՞ նրանց խելքի բերել, կամ պատժել՞



Մաթեվոս   գլ.20  խս.  28;   Եբրայեցիս  գլ. 9 խս.  14:

----------


## վրեժ62

> Ձեր այս գրառումն ի՞նչ կապ ուներ քննարկվող թեմայի հետ


Որովհետեվ  դուք  նշել  էիք,  որ  եթե  մարդ  ծնվել  է  հայ  ընտանիքում  ուրեմն  պետք  է  լինի  քրիստոնյա

----------


## յոգի

> Մաթեվոս   գլ.20  խս.  28;   Եբրայեցիս  գլ. 9 խս.  14:


ինձ հետաքրքիր չէ թե ինչ են ասում Մաթեվոս   գլ.20  խս.  28;   Եբրայեցիս  գլ. 9 խս.  14:-ը, հետաքրքիր է, թե դուք ինչ եք հասկացել...

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Որովհետեվ  դուք  նշել  էիք,  որ  եթե  մարդ  ծնվել  է  հայ  ընտանիքում  ուրեմն  պետք  է  լինի  քրիստոնյա


Ոչ թե ես նշել էի, այլ գրել էի, թե ինչ էր ասել քահանան, այն էլ ջղայն, դեմքի լուրջ արտահայտությամբ:
Ի դեպ, ես չեմ գրել պետք է լինի քրիստոնյա, եթե ծնվել է հայ ընտանիքում, այլ՝ եթե ծնվել են քրիստոնյա ու հայ ընտանիքում, ուրեն պետք է կնքվեն: Երևի թե տարբերությունն ակընհայտ է:

----------


## վրեժ62

> Ոչ թե ես նշել էի, այլ գրել էի, թե ինչ էր ասել քահանան, այն էլ ջղայն, դեմքի լուրջ արտահայտությամբ:
> Ի դեպ, ես չեմ գրել պետք է լինի քրիստոնյա, եթե ծնվել է հայ ընտանիքում, այլ՝ եթե ծնվել են քրիստոնյա ու հայ ընտանիքում, ուրեն պետք է կնքվեն: Երևի թե տարբերությունն ակընհայտ է:



կներես  Եղոյան, եթե  իմ  իմ  գրառումով   թյուրիմացության  մեջ  քցեցի,  ուղակի  ուզում  էի  ասել,  որ  քրիստոնեության  մեջ  ազգային  պատկանելիություն  գոյություն  չունի:

----------


## վրեժ62

> ինձ հետաքրքիր չէ թե ինչ են ասում Մաթեվոս   գլ.20  խս.  28;   Եբրայեցիս  գլ. 9 խս.  14:-ը, հետաքրքիր է, թե դուք ինչ եք հասկացել...


Եթե  ձեզ  հետաքրքիր  չի  աստվածաշնչի  խոսքերը,  ինչու  պիտի  հետաքրքրի,  թե  ես  ինչ եմ  հասկացել???

----------


## յոգի

> Եթե  ձեզ  հետաքրքիր  չի  աստվածաշնչի  խոսքերը,  ինչու  պիտի  հետաքրքրի,  թե  ես  ինչ եմ  հասկացել???





> Կարեվորը այն է , որ Քրիստոսի զոհաբերությունը գնահատենք, որ յուրաքանչյուրիս համար կյանքը տվեց:


 Հարցը դրանում է, որ Աստվածաշունչը քո այս գրած մտքի պատասխանը չի կարող տալ, դրա համար էլ քեզ եմ հարցը տալիս, որովհետև դու էս գրել այս ««Կարեվորը այն է , որ Քրիստոսի զոհաբերությունը գնահատենք, որ յուրաքանչյուրիս համար կյանքը տվեց:»»

----------

Gayl (27.01.2010)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Կարեվորը  այն է ,  որ * Քրիստոսի  զոհաբերությունը  գնահատենք,*  որ  յուրաքանչյուրիս  համար  կյանքը  տվեց:


  արմատական և ոչ քրիստոնեական ֆրազ է :
Հարկավոր է գնահատել Քրիստոսի ԻՆՔՆԱԶՈՀԱԲԵՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ : Այսինքն Հիսուսը գիտակցված գնաց մահվան ինքնազոհաբերության հանուն մյուսիների:

Հրեաներե Հիսուսին զոհեցին ,այսինքն իրենց կամքըև վճիռը  պարտադրեցին Հիսուսին և Աշխարհին:
Հրեական դավանաբանական տեսակետից հստակորեն կատարվել է զոհաբերություն:  Այսպես կոչված ՄԱՏԱՂ իսկ ինքնազոհաբերությունը ամբողջովին այլ բան է :

----------

յոգի (28.01.2010)

----------


## վրեժ62

> արմատական և ոչ քրիստոնեական ֆրազ է :
> Հարկավոր է գնահատել Քրիստոսի ԻՆՔՆԱԶՈՀԱԲԵՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ : Այսինքն Հիսուսը գիտակցված գնաց մահվան ինքնազոհաբերության հանուն մյուսիների:
> 
> Հրեաներե Հիսուսին զոհեցին ,այսինքն իրենց կամքըև վճիռը  պարտադրեցին Հիսուսին և Աշխարհին:
> Հրեական դավանաբանական տեսակետից հստակորեն կատարվել է զոհաբերություն:  Այսպես կոչված ՄԱՏԱՂ իսկ ինքնազոհաբերությունը ամբողջովին այլ բան է :


եթե  մարգարեությունները   կարդացաց   լինեիք,  նկատած  կլինեիք,  որ  Հիսուսի  ԻՆՔՆԱԶՈՀԱԲԵՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ   ոչ  թե  հրեաների  կամքներ  այլ  Աստծո:

----------

sweet (07.02.2010)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Հապ  մի հրեաներին հարցրու ,հետո Մահմեդականներին այն ժամանակ կիմանաս թե «ինչ ը ինչից հետո է»:
Իսկ դե մեր հումանիտար քրիստոնեությունը հարկ համարեց հրեաների իրականացրածը դիտարկել որպես Արարչի  կամքի արտահայտում:
Քրիստոսին պատժել , զոհաբերել են հրեաները իրենց գլխավոր ռավինի պահանջով ,ռավինը միակ աստված Եվոհաի ներկայացուցիչն է երկրի վրա այսինքն կատարվել է հրեական աստծո պահանջը որը Արարչի հետ բացարձակապես կապ չունի և Արարիչը չեր կարող պարտադրել ինքնազոհաբերության քանի որ այդ քայլը հակա արարչական է:Ըստ հրեաների աստվածը Եհովան է իսկ նրա կամքը հրեաները չէին կարող չկատարել :Դե քրիստոնեաներն էլ առավելապես պետք է հաստատեին այն ինչ պարտադրվել էր:

----------


## յոգի

> եթե  մարգարեությունները   կարդացաց   լինեիք,  նկատած  կլինեիք,  որ  Հիսուսի  ԻՆՔՆԱԶՈՀԱԲԵՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ   ոչ  թե  հրեաների  կամքներ  այլ  Աստծո:


Աստծուն մի խառնեք հրեյաների կեղտոտ գործերի մեջ: Աստված երբեք իր Որդու ««ինքնազոհաբերությունը»» չի կամենա... Մեղապարտը ճիշտ է ասում ««Հրեական դավանաբանական տեսակետից հստակորեն կատարվել է զոհաբերություն:»» 
Ինչ՞ն էր պատճառը, որ Աստված այդպես կամեցավ, միյայն մի ասա թե, աստվածաշունչ կարդա ...
Մարդկանց անհաջողություններում մի մեղադրեք Աստծուն...

----------

Gayl (28.01.2010), Մեղապարտ (28.01.2010)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Հապ  մի հրեաներին հարցրու ,հետո Մահմեդականներին այն ժամանակ կիմանաս թե «ինչ ը ինչից հետո է»:
> Իսկ դե մեր հումանիտար քրիստոնեությունը հարկ համարեց հրեաների իրականացրածը դիտարկել որպես Արարչի  կամքի արտահայտում:
> Քրիստոսին պատժել , զոհաբերել են հրեաները իրենց գլխավոր ռավինի պահանջով ,ռավինը միակ աստված Եվոհաի ներկայացուցիչն է երկրի վրա այսինքն կատարվել է հրեական աստծո պահանջը որը Արարչի հետ բացարձակապես կապ չունի և Արարիչը չեր կարող պարտադրել ինքնազոհաբերության քանի որ այդ քայլը հակա արարչական է:Ըստ հրեաների աստվածը Եհովան է իսկ նրա կամքը հրեաները չէին կարող չկատարել :Դե քրիստոնեաներն էլ առավելապես պետք է հաստատեին այն ինչ պարտադրվել էր:



մի  հարց,  եթե   կարելի է  անկեղծ  պատասխանեք  հարգելի  Մեղապարտ,  դուք  Աստվածաշունչը  ընդունում  եք  որպես  Աստծո  խոսք:

----------


## վրեժ62

> Աստծուն մի խառնեք հրեյաների կեղտոտ գործերի մեջ: Աստված երբեք իր Որդու ««ինքնազոհաբերությունը»» չի կամենա... Մեղապարտը ճիշտ է ասում ««Հրեական դավանաբանական տեսակետից հստակորեն կատարվել է զոհաբերություն:»» 
> Ինչ՞ն էր պատճառը, որ Աստված այդպես կամեցավ, միյայն մի ասա թե, աստվածաշունչ կարդա ...
> Մարդկանց անհաջողություններում մի մեղադրեք Աստծուն...



յոգի  ջան  յոգի,  խնդրում  եմ  հարցիս  պատասխանես,  Հիսուսը  մինչև  մատնվելը  ում  էր  աղոթք  անում  որ  «  Եթե  կարելի  է  այս  բաժակը  հեռացրու,  բայց  ոչ  իմ  կամքով, այլ  քո» :  Խնդրում  եմ  բացատրես

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Մեղապարտ-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> 
> Հապ  մի հրեաներին հարցրու ,հետո Մահմեդականներին այն ժամանակ կիմանաս թե «ինչ ը ինչից հետո է»:
> Իսկ դե մեր հումանիտար քրիստոնեությունը հարկ համարեց հրեաների իրականացրածը դիտարկել որպես Արարչի  կամքի արտահայտում:
> Քրիստոսին պատժել , զոհաբերել են հրեաները իրենց գլխավոր ռավինի պահանջով ,ռավինը միակ աստված Եվոհաի ներկայացուցիչն է երկրի վրա այսինքն կատարվել է հրեական աստծո պահանջը որը Արարչի հետ բացարձակապես կապ չունի և Արարիչը չեր կարող պարտադրել ինքնազոհաբերության քանի որ այդ քայլը հակա արարչական է:Ըստ հրեաների աստվածը Եհովան է իսկ նրա կամքը հրեաները չէին կարող չկատարել :Դե քրիստոնեաներն էլ առավելապես պետք է հաստատեին այն ինչ պարտադրվել էր:
> 
> 
> 
> մի  հարց,  եթե   կարելի է  անկեղծ  պատասխանեք  հարգելի  Մեղապարտ,  դուք  Աստվածաշունչը  ընդունում  եք  որպես  Աստծո  խոսք:


 Ոչ ,Աստվածաշունչը չեմ ընդունում որպես Աստծո խոսք քանի որ այն Շունչ է այլ ոչ թե Խոսք:
Ինչքան հհիշում եմ գրված է  Մի դեպքում Բիբլիա  ,Մի դեպքում Թորա  ,մյուս դեպքում Հին Կտակարան և Նոր Կտակարան :
Որպես Աստծո խոսք ինձ համար ավելի ընդունելի է Ղուրանը:

----------


## յոգի

> յոգի  ջան  յոգի,  խնդրում  եմ  հարցիս  պատասխանես,  Հիսուսը  մինչև  մատնվելը  ում  էր  աղոթք  անում  որ  «  Եթե  կարելի  է  այս  բաժակը  հեռացրու,  բայց  ոչ  իմ  կամքով, այլ  քո» :  Խնդրում  եմ  բացատրես


 Քրիստոսը իրական Աստծոն նվիրված Անձ էր և ցանկացած անձ ով նվիրված է Աստծուն միշտ այդպես է աղոթում, նա իր համար ոչինչ չի խնդրում Աստծուց, այլ աղոթում է, ««թող քո կամքով լինի»», իսկ Աստված ռոբոտ չե, այլ Անձ է և Նա գիտի ինչ է պետք իր նվիրյալին...
Հարգելի Վրեժ իմ բացատրությունը կարող է ձեզ չբավարարի, մի պատճառով, որ ես Քրիստոսին չեմ ընդունում հեքյաթային ««աստվածաշնչերից»» այլ այնպես ինչպես որ Նա կար, դու ասում էս թե Նա մեռավ մէր յուրաքանչյուրիս համար, ես էլ ասում եմ, որ Նա չմեռավ, որ նորից հարություն առներ... այլ Նա շարունակեց ապրել, բայց հեռու հրեյաստանից...

----------

Մեղապարտ (28.01.2010)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Ոչ ,Աստվածաշունչը չեմ ընդունում որպես Աստծո խոսք քանի որ այն Շունչ է այլ ոչ թե Խոսք:
> Ինչքան հհիշում եմ գրված է  Մի դեպքում Բիբլիա  ,Մի դեպքում Թորա  ,մյուս դեպքում Հին Կտակարան և Նոր Կտակարան :
> Որպես Աստծո խոսք ինձ համար ավելի ընդունելի է Ղուրանը:



համենայն  դեպս  շնորակալություն  անկեղծ  պատասխանիտ  համար,  և  հուսով  եմ  չես  նեղանա,  որ  չշարունակեմ  քեզ  հետ  քնարկել   Աստվածաշունչը

----------

sweet (07.02.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> մի հարց, եթե կարելի է անկեղծ պատասխանեք հարգելի Մեղապարտ, դուք Աստվածաշունչը ընդունում եք որպես Աստծո խոսք:


Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո խոսքը տարբեր չեն իրարից, Աստված հասարակ մարդ չե, Նրա համար անհար բան գոյություն չունի...
Իսկ Աստծու խոսքը դա միյայն Աստված կարող է ասել, ոչ թե մարդը իր խոսքը ասի և վերագրի««աստվածաշնչի»»

----------


## վրեժ62

> Քրիստոսը իրական Աստծոն նվիրված Անձ էր և ցանկացած անձ ով նվիրված է Աստծուն միշտ այդպես է աղոթում, նա իր համար ոչինչ չի խնդրում Աստծուց, այլ աղոթում է, ««թող քո կամքով լինի»», իսկ Աստված ռոբոտ չե, այլ Անձ է և Նա գիտի ինչ է պետք իր նվիրյալին...
> Հարգելի Վրեժ իմ բացատրությունը կարող է ձեզ չբավարարի, մի պատճառով, որ ես Քրիստոսին չեմ ընդունում հեքյաթային ««աստվածաշնչերից»» այլ այնպես ինչպես որ Նա կար, դու ասում էս թե Նա մեռավ մէր յուրաքանչյուրիս համար, ես էլ ասում եմ, որ Նա չմեռավ, որ նորից հարություն առներ... այլ Նա շարունակեց ապրել, բայց հեռու հրեյաստանից...



ոնց  հասկացա,  դու   ուզում  ես  ասել,  որ  Հիսուսը  սովորական  մա՞րդ  էր

----------


## յոգի

> ոնց  հասկացա,  դու   ուզում  ես  ասել,  որ  Հիսուսը  սովորական  մա՞րդ  էր


Չե սովորական մարդ չեր, բայց ցանկացած սովորական մարդ կարող է հասնել Հիսուսի մակարդակին...

----------


## վրեժ62

> Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո խոսքը տարբեր չեն իրարից, Աստված հասարակ մարդ չե, Նրա համար անհար բան գոյություն չունի...
> Իսկ Աստծու խոսքը դա միյայն Աստված կարող է ասել, ոչ թե մարդը իր խոսքը ասի և վերագրի««աստվածաշնչի»»


հարգելիս,  եթե  մարդ  խոսքը  մեջբերում  է  Աստվածաշնչից,  ոնց  կարող  ես  ասել,  որ  մարդ  իր  խոսքը  վերագրում  է   Աստվածաշնչին

----------


## վրեժ62

> Չե սովորական մարդ չեր, բայց ցանկացած սովորական մարդ կարող է հասնել Հիսուսի մակարդակին...


Խնդրում  եմ  ասես,  եթե  սովորական  մարդ  չեր,  ապա  ո՞վ էր

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> համենայն  դեպս  շնորակալություն  անկեղծ  պատասխանիտ  համար,  և  հուսով  եմ  չես  նեղանա,  որ  չշարունակեմ  քեզ  հետ  քնարկել   Աստվածաշունչը


Հարգելի Վրեժ62
Ազատ քննարկումների ժամանակ  քննարկումից դուրս գալը ես դիտում եմ որպես կոմպլեքս :
Եթե Աստվածաշունչ ապա ոչ Թորան:
Եթե խոսում ենք Քրիստոնեությունից ապա Նոր Կտակարան:
Եթե խոսում ենք հավատամքից ապա իհարկե Հին կտակարան և Նոր Կտակարան և բազում այլ նույնքան արժանահավատ Սուրբ Գրքեր ինչպիսին է Ղուրանը կամ Վեդաներ կամ  Ավեստան:
Սակայն մեր թեման Մկրտությունն էր, որի մասին մենք մտքեր էինք փոխանակում:
Հարգելիս Հիսուսը մկրտվել է ջրով ,հարց ինչու:
Հիսուսին զոհաբերեցին խաչի վրա ,հարց Ինչու:
Երկու էլեմենտներն էլ օգտագործում է Քրիստոնեությունը Ինչու:
Այս հարցերն էն կարևոր և առաջնային որոնք հնարավորություն են տալիս մոտենալու բուն Էությանը:
Սկզբից հոգին հետո մարմին:
Սկզբից Արարում հետո մերժում:
ԵՎ ասյպես շարունակ:
Եթե դու ցանկանում ես, որ ես քեզ հետ համաձայնվեմ հենց հիմա ասում եմ դու ճիշտ էս և էլի մեր մտքերի փոխանակությունը դաթարում է:
Սակայն ես ասում եմ ոչ, առաջ գնալու համար :
Ես ընդունում եմ,կրոնական հայտնի  թեզը  մերժել և անցնել առաջ հանուն ........ :

----------

Gayl (28.01.2010), յոգի (28.01.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Խնդրում  եմ  ասես,  եթե  սովորական  մարդ  չեր,  ապա  ո՞վ էր


Մարմնով տարբեր չեր սովորական մարդուց, բայց գիտակցությամբ սարերի տարբերություն...
եթե ուզում էս, որ ասեմ թե Նա աստված էր, ապա ոչ, Նա աստված չեր, Աստծո որդի՞ այո, մենք բոլորս  ենք Աստծո որդի, պարզապես Նրան աստված ուղարկել էր Աստծո գիտությունը քարոզելու անաստվածների մեջ, դրանով է Նա տարբեր...
Մի հարց, գիտես՞թե ինչով է մարդ տարբերվում Աստծուց...

----------


## Dayana

*Մոդերատորական: Հարգելի  Մեղապարտ և վրեժ62, ձեր գրառումները խմբագրված են, սխալ մեջբերումներն `ուղղված: Խնդրում եմ հաջորդ անգամ մերջբերումներ կատարելիս ուշադիր լինել և ճիշտ մեջբերումներ կատարաել, որպեսզի ստիպված չլինենք ջնջել ձեր գրառումները: Աստված օգնական:*

----------

Մեղապարտ (28.01.2010), Շինարար (28.01.2010)

----------


## Tig

Կարծում եմ «հարցեր քահանային» թեմայում իմ վերջին հարցերը կարդացողներին հայտնի է, թե իմ մոտ այս պահին ինչ դիրքորոշում է առկա քրիստոնեության նկատմամբ… Ու հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ հենց այս պահին պիտի կատարվեր այն, ինչ կատարվեց շաբաթ օրը: Ուրեմն շաբաթ օրը, ես ու Հասմիկը, պիտի գնաինք հորաքրոջս տուն իր թոռնուհու` «բարձ» ենք ասում, թե ինչ… :Smile:  Մի խոսքով աչքալուսանքի: Նրանք ապրում են Էջմիածնում: Նրանց տուն մտնելուց առաջ որոշեցինք մի քիչ ման գալ, եկեղեցի մտնել ու նոր գնալ: Մայր տաճարի բակում զբոսնում էինք, լուսանկարում էի զանգակատան զարգաքանդակներն ու մանրանկարները /երբեք այդքան ուշադրությամբ չէի զննել դրանք/: Մեկ էլ մի տղա ու աղջին են մոտենում ինձ ու էս տղեն ասումա` կարելիա ձեզ մի հարցով դիմել: Ասում եմ` ասեք: Ասումա` մենք ուզում ենք կնքվենք, բայց կնքահայր չունենք, ուզում ենք, որ դուք լինեք… :Shok:  Ես անակնկալի եկա ու սկզբում չգիտեի ինչ ասեի: Ու սա էն պահին, երբ իմ մեջ ներքին կռիվ է գնում քրիստոնեության մեջ տեղ գտած որոշ բաների դեմ… Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ հաճելի էր այն, որ այդքան մարդկանց մեջից մեզ էին ընտրել: :Think:  Մի խոսքով էդ պահին էդ ներքին կռիվս մի կողմից, ու հաճելի զգալու պահը մի կողմից, դրեցի մի կողմ ու մտածեցի` էս պահին էս մարդկանց մոտ կարևորա կնքվելը ու չարժե մերժել նրանց զուտ ինչոր հակասություններից ելնելով, համ էլ ոչինչ հենց այնպես չի պատահում… Մի խոսքով համաձայնվեցի: Նրանք երկուսով էին եկել, ոչ ոք չկար նրանց հետ` նույնիսկ ծնողները: Գնացինք կնունքների արարողակարգերի անցկանման տեղը ու պարզվեց, որ իրենց ժամից ուշացել են… ու պիտի սպասենք մինչև բոլոր հաջորդներին կնքի նոր մեր հերթը կգա: Լավ էր… «ստիպված» մեկ ժամ պիտի սպասեինք, ու այդ ընթացքում զրուցեցինք, ու ավելի մոտիկից ծանոթացանք: Պարզվեց, որ այդ տղան հիմա զինծառայության մեջ է, ու արձակուրդ էր եկել, ու անպայման ուզում էր հետ գնալուց առաջ կնքվեր: Այդ աղջիկն էլ նրա մորաքրոջ աղջիկն էր ու նրանք վաղուց էին ուզում կնքվեին ու ամեն անգամ ինչոր բան խանգարում էր, դրա համար էլ այս անգամ, առանձ տանը ինչոր մեկին զգուշացնելու, «փախել» էին ու եկել կնքվելու: Հետո պարզվեց, որ այդ տղան ծառայումա այն զորամասում, որտեղ ես եմ ծառայել ու ընդհանուր ծանոթներ գտանք… Մի խոսքով, շատ չերկարացնեմ, մտերմացանք: Հետո Տեր Ասողոիկը կնքեց նրանց… ու այսօր պիտի գնամ նրանց տուն՝ «մեռոնահանի»: 

Հ.գ. կնունքի պահին ինձ նենց մի տեսակ մեծացած զգացի, ոնցոր ինչոր պատասխանատվություն վերցնեի իմ վրա…

----------

Ariadna (29.03.2010), Chilly (30.03.2010), Chuk (29.03.2010), Monk (29.03.2010), My World My Space (29.03.2010), Yeghoyan (29.03.2010), Արևածագ (11.11.2010), Դատարկություն (29.03.2010), Ձայնալար (29.03.2010), Շինարար (30.03.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Հ.գ. կնունքի պահին ինձ նենց մի տեսակ մեծացած զգացի, ոնցոր ինչոր պատասխանատվություն վերցնեի իմ վրա…


Ես, որպես վաստակավոր քավոր, /ուղիղ 7 քավորություն ունեմ հաշվիս/, շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում, շատ ճիշտ բացատրել ես զգացմունքներդ, ես ամեն անգամ էդ զգացմունքն ապրել եմ: Ու որպես ավելի շատ աթեիստ քան քրիստոնյա, միշտ քավորություն եմ արել այն սկզբունքով, որ ամենակարևորը ոչ թե իմ` կրոնի կամ եկեղեցու հանդեպ  վերաբերմունքն է, այլ սանիկներիս հավատն ու վստահությությունը.....
Քավորի պարտականությունը` լինել արժանավոր, և միշտ լինել սանիկների կողքին, ամեն իրավիճակում...... դեռ պատվով կատարում եմ ...... :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (29.03.2010), Tig (29.03.2010), Արևածագ (11.11.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Ես, որպես վաստակավոր քավոր, /ուղիղ 7 քավորություն ունեմ հաշվիս/, շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում, շատ ճիշտ բացատրել ես զգացմունքներդ, ես ամեն անգամ էդ զգացմունքն ապրել եմ: Ու որպես ավելի շատ աթեիստ քան քրիստոնյա, միշտ քավորություն եմ արել այն սկզբունքով, որ ամենակարևորը ոչ թե իմ` կրոնի կամ եկեղեցու հանդեպ  վերաբերմունքն է, այլ սանիկներիս հավատն ու վստահությությունը.....
> Քավորի պարտականությունը` լինել արժանավոր, և միշտ լինել սանիկների կողքին, ամեն իրավիճակում...... դեռ պատվով կատարում եմ ......


Ճիշտ ես Հովո ջան: Ու Տեր Ասողիկը շատ տեղը տեղին անցկացրեց արարողակարգը ու տեղը տեղին բացատրություն տվեց ամեն ինչին վերաբերյալ: Ուղղակի երևի թե քո սանիկները տարիքով փոքր են, իսկ իմոնք՝ տղան 20 տարեկան, աղջիկը՝ 23… ի՞նչ եմ անելու :Think: 
 :Smile:

----------

My World My Space (29.03.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Ճիշտ ես Հովո ջան: Ու Տեր Ասողիկը շատ տեղը տեղին անցկացրեց արարողակարգը ու տեղը տեղին բացատրություն տվեց ամեն ինչին վերաբերյալ: Ուղղակի երևի թե քո սանիկները տարիքով փոքր են, իսկ իմոնք՝ տղան 20 տարեկան, աղջիկը՝ 23… ի՞նչ եմ անելու


 Փո՞քր..... :Smile: 
ես հո մենակ կնունքի քավոր չե՞մ եղել, երեք անգամ էլ հարսանիքի, ամենամեծ սանիկս ինձանից մի քանի տարի մեծ ա, փոքրն էլ 3 տարեկան....... :Cool: 
Իսկ ինչ անելու համար շատ մի մտածի, ամեն ինչ ինքնաբերաբար կստացվի, կարևորը գիտակցելն ա քո կարևորությունը նրանց կյանքում, որը չեմ կասկածում, որ ունես..... :Hi:

----------

Tig (29.03.2010)

----------


## ars83

Քիչ առաջ կարդացի մի հետաքրքիր պատմվածք, որում նկարագրված էր կնունքի արարողություն՝ չոխ տորթերով, խաչերի տակ դրված փողերով, հաստ շղթաներով ու խաչերով, հաստափոր քահանաներով, զամբյուղներով: Մկրտության մասին հենց այսպիսի պատկերացում է հիմնականում ձևավորված, բայց ուզում եմ պատմել իմ մկրտության արարողության մասին, որը այդպիսին չէր և ոչ մի կերպ որևէ դժգոհություն չառաջացրեց ոչ ոքի մոտ՝ ոչ քահանայի, ոչ բարեկամների:  :Dntknw: 
Մկրտվել եմ երկու տարի առաջ «Սուրբ Երրորդություն» եկեղեցում, ձեռամբ Տ. Եսայի քահանայի: Մկրտությանը ներկա են եղել ծնողներս, քույրս, քավորս (իմ մտերիմ ընկերը, ինձնից փոքր է, այն ժամանակ դեռ ամուսնացած չէր) և քահանան: Մկրտությանս համար պահանջվել է մեկ ոսկյա խաչ, մեկ շղթա, նարոտ (գունավոր թելեր), մեկ կամ երկու հասարակ սպիտակ մոմ, մեկ սրբիչ: Մկրտության արարողությունն անցել է անշտապ, տեղը-տեղին: Որևէ փողեր հոգևորականին չենք տվել: Փողերի համար հանգանակության արկղ կա եկեղեցու նախագավթում, որտեղ ցանկության դեպքում կարելի է գումար հանգանակել: Քահանայից որևէ դժգոհության նշույլ անգամ չեմ տեսել:
Տուն եկել ենք նույն կազմով, ճաշել ոչ ճոխ սեղանի շուրջ, առանց հատուկ թխված տորթերի: Դրանից հետո, առիթ եղած ժամանակ հայտնել եմ հարազատներիս, որ մկրտվել եմ: Բոլորն էլ ուրախացել են, շնորհավորել: Ոչ ոք չի հարցրել, թե ինչու իրենց չենք հրավիրել, ճոխ արարողություն կատարել. բոլորն էլ հասկանում են, որ դա իմ անձնական գործն է:

Քահանան նիհար, լուրջ հոգևորական է, Ս. Պատարագն անցկացնում է պատշաճ խստությամբ, շփվում է եկեղեցու անդամների հետ, բացատրություններ տալիս քարոզներում, Հաղորդությունը բաժանելուց առաջ:

----------

Kna (01.12.2010), Monk (01.12.2010), Morg (03.12.2010), Rammstein (01.12.2010), Արևածագ (30.11.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Կնքվել եմ 6 կամ 7 տարեկանում, եթե կնքված չլինեի հիմա երբեք չէի կնքվի:Երեխաներիցս ոչ մեկին չեմ կնքի մինչև չդառնան չափահաս և իրենք դա չուզենան:

----------

Jarre (01.12.2010), Leo Negri (01.12.2010), Skeptic (30.11.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

Ես եթե երեխա ունենամ, ոչ էլ կհետաձգեմ, ծնվելուց մի քանի ամիս հետո էլ կկնքեմ:

----------

Արևածագ (01.12.2010)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Ես եթե երեխա ունենամ, ոչ էլ կհետաձգեմ, ծնվելուց մի քանի ամիս հետո էլ կկնքեմ:


Իսկ  իմաստը?

----------


## Rammstein

> Իսկ  իմաստը?


Ես Քրիստոնյա եմ: Ինձ թվում ա չարժի բացատրել, թե Քրիստոնյաների համար ինչ իմաստ ունի մկրտությունը:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես Քրիստոնյա եմ: Ինձ թվում ա չարժի բացատրել, թե Քրիստոնյաների համար ինչ իմաստ ունի մկրտությունը:


Ինձ էլ թվաց խոսքը քո ապագա երեխաների մասին է:Անգամ Աստծո միակ որդին մկրտվեց 30 տարեկանում :Wink: 
Մկրտվելը խորոված ուտել չէ, եթե չես գիտակցում ուրեմն դա ընդամենը ձևականություն է:

----------

վրեժ62 (05.12.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ինձ էլ թվաց խոսքը քո ապագա երեխաների մասին է:Անգամ Աստծո միակ որդին մկրտվեց 30 տարեկանում
> Մկրտվելը խորոված ուտել չէ, եթե չես գիտակցում ուրեմն դա ընդամենը ձևականություն է:


Հենց իմ ապագա երեխայի մասին է խոսքը:

Ես գիտեմ, մկրտվելը խորոված ուտել է, թե ոչ, ու չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչից եզրակացրեցիր, որ չգիտեմ կամ կարող ա չիմանամ:

----------


## Gayl

> Հենց իմ ապագա երեխայի մասին է խոսքը:
> 
> Ես գիտեմ, մկրտվելը խորոված ուտել է, թե ոչ, ու չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչից եզրակացրեցիր, որ չգիտեմ կամ կարող ա չիմանամ:


վրեժ62 ի հարցի պատասխանից:

----------


## Rammstein

> վրեժ62 ի հարցի պատասխանից:


Այսինքն` եթե ես կարիք չեմ տեսնում մկրտության իմաստը բացատրելու, դրանից եզրակացնում ես, որ չգիտե՞մ դա: Հմմ, հետաքրքիր տրամաբանություն է…  :Mda:

----------


## Gayl

> Այսինքն` եթե ես կարիք չեմ տեսնում մկրտության իմաստը բացատրելու, դրանից եզրակացնում ես, որ չգիտե՞մ դա: Հմմ, հետաքրքիր տրամաբանություն է…


Չեմ ուզում երկար բարակ գրեմ, միայն մի հարց, ի՞նչ է մկրտությունը:

----------


## Rammstein

> Չեմ ուզում երկար բարակ գրեմ, միայն մի հարց, ի՞նչ է մկրտությունը:


Եթե հարցդ իմ գիտելիքները տեսնելու համար է, ասեմ, որ ես էլ չեմ ուզում երկար-բարակ գրել, միայն կասեմ, որ առանց մկրտվելու հնարավոր չէ դրախտ մտնել:
Իսկ եթե չգիտես, թե ինչ է մկրտությունը ու հարցնում ես, որ իմանաս, ապա ճիշտ կլինի հոգեւորականից հարցնես, ով կբացատրի շատ ավելի մանրամասն, քան ես կարող եմ:

----------


## Gayl

> միայն կասեմ, որ առանց մկրտվելու հնարավոր չէ դրախտ մտնել


Էտ կարողա՞ տասնմեկերորդ պատվիրանն ա՞ :LOL:  :LOL: 
Մկրտությունը մարդու երկրորդ ծնունդն է, նա երկրորդ անգամ է ծնվում, ողջ էությամբ և *ԳԻՏԱԿՑՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ* դառնում է Քրիստոնեա, կարծում եմ 1 տարեկան չգիտի ով է Քրիստոսը և պետք է չափահաս դառն ա, որ հասկանա արդյոք արժի դրախտ գնալ, թե ոչ :LOL:  :LOL: 
Բայց մտքովս մի բան անցավ, եթե ես տեռոր կազմակերպեմ և շաաաատ մարդկանց կյանքը ինձանով անեմ, ապա կգնամ դրախտ որովհետև 6 տարեկանում մկրտվել եմ, երևի այդպես էլ կանեմ :LOL:  :LOL: 



> Իսկ եթե չգիտես, թե ինչ է մկրտությունը ու հարցնում ես, որ իմանաս, ապա ճիշտ կլինի հոգեւորականից հարցնես, ով կբացատրի շատ ավելի մանրամասն, քան ես կարող եմ:


Կարծում եմ  հոգևորականի բացատրության կարիքը չունեմ:

----------


## Rammstein

> Էտ կարողա՞ տասնմեկերորդ պատվիրանն ա՞
> Մկրտությունը մարդու երկրորդ ծնունդն է, նա երկրորդ անգամ է ծնվում, ողջ էությամբ և *ԳԻՏԱԿՑՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ* դառնում է Քրիստոնեա, կարծում եմ 1 տարեկան չգիտի ով է Քրիստոսը և պետք է չափահաս դառն ա, որ հասկանա արդյոք արժի դրախտ գնալ, թե ոչ


Չէ, էդ պատվիրան չի:
Շատ բան կա, որ 1 տարեկանը չգիտի, օրինակի համար` 1 տարեկանը չգիտի իրա ազգությունը, կարող ա էդ երեխան, դիցուք, ոչ թե հայ էր ուզում լիներ, այլ` կորեացի, ի՞նչ իրավունքով ա ծնողը իրա հայոց լեզուն փաթաթում էդ երեխու վզին, հայկական դպրոց ուղարկում… ինչպիսի՜ տեռոր…  :Nea: 

Ուրեմն Գայլ ջան, ցանկացած նորմալ ծնող իրա երեխային դաստիարակում ա իր սեփական աշխարհայացքով: Իսկ կրոնական դիրքորոշումը, լինի դա Քրիստոնեություն, Մահմեդականություն, Հուդայականություն, աթեիզմ, ագնոստիցիզմ, թե մեկ այլ բան, հանդիսանում ա մարդու աշխարհայացքի անբաժանելի մասը:

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ, էդ պատվիրան չի:
> Շատ բան կա, որ 1 տարեկանը չգիտի, օրինակի համար` 1 տարեկանը չգիտի իրա ազգությունը, կարող ա էդ երեխան, դիցուք, ոչ թե հայ էր ուզում լիներ, այլ` կորեացի, ի՞նչ իրավունքով ա ծնողը իրա հայոց լեզուն փաթաթում էդ երեխու վզին, հայկական դպրոց ուղարկում… ինչպիսի՜ տեռոր… 
> 
> Ուրեմն Գայլ ջան, ցանկացած նորմալ ծնող իրա երեխային դաստիարակում ա իր սեփական աշխարհայացքով: Իսկ կրոնական դիրքորոշումը, լինի դա Քրիստոնեություն, Մահմեդականություն, Հուդայականություն, աթեիզմ, ագնոստիցիզմ, թե մեկ այլ բան, հանդիսանում ա մարդու աշխարհայացքի անբաժանելի մասը:


Տարբեր օրինակներ են, իմ օրինակով ասեմ, ինձ կնքել են, բայց եթե կնքված չլինեի հիմա հաստատ կհրաժարվեի և դա չի նշանակում, որ վերջ դառել եմ եկեղեցու «ստրուկը» ինչ ա թե կնքվել եմ:Մկրտվելը շատ ավելի լուրջ գործ է, եթե քո աշխարահայցքով ես դաստիարակելու քո որդուն, ուրեմն ինքը ավելի մեծ տարիքում ընտրություն կանի ընդունել, թե ոչ, որովհետև կարծում եմ չես կարող ստիպել որ իր կամքին հակառակ շարժվի:

----------


## Rammstein

> Տարբեր օրինակներ են, իմ օրինակով ասեմ, ինձ կնքել են, բայց եթե կնքված չլինեի հիմա հաստատ կհրաժարվեի և դա չի նշանակում, որ վերջ դառել եմ եկեղեցու «ստրուկը» ինչ ա թե կնքվել եմ:Մկրտվելը շատ ավելի լուրջ գործ է, եթե քո աշխարահայցքով ես դաստիարակելու քո որդուն, ուրեմն ինքը ավելի մեծ տարիքում ընտրություն կանի ընդունել, թե ոչ, որովհետև կարծում եմ չես կարող ստիպել որ իր կամքին հակառակ շարժվի:


Իսկ ես ասեցի, որ ինչ-որ բան ստիպելո՞ւ եմ:  :Huh:  Թող մեծանա, ինքը ինչ ընտրություն ուզում ա կատարի, իսկ մինչեւ էդ ես կանեմ էն, ինչ ինձնից հասնում ա:
Կարծում եմ դու էլ էս տենց վարվելու: Պատկերացրու երեխեդ գա քեզ հարցնի, թե արդյո՞ք Աստված կա: Դու կպխատասխանես ըստ քո իմացածի՞, թե կասես «Բալիկ ջան, դա դու պիտի մեծանաս ինքդ որոշես»:  :LOL:  Կամ էլ ասես «Կմեծանաս կհասկանաս», ինքն էլ մտածի, թե էս ի՞նչ խուժան հարց տվեց, որ պիտի մեծանա նոր հասկանա:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ ես ասեցի, որ ինչ-որ բան ստիպելո՞ւ եմ:  Թող մեծանա, ինքը ինչ ընտրություն ուզում ա կատարի, իսկ մինչեւ էդ ես կանեմ էն, ինչ ինձնից հասնում ա:
> Կարծում եմ դու էլ էս տենց վարվելու: Պատկերացրու երեխեդ գա քեզ հարցնի, թե արդյո՞ք Աստված կա: Դու կպխատասխանես ըստ քո իմացածի՞, թե կասես «Բալիկ ջան, դա դու պիտի մեծանաս ինքդ որոշես»:  Կամ էլ ասես «Կմեծանաս կհասկանաս», ինքն էլ մտածի, թե էս ի՞նչ խուժան հարց տվեց, որ պիտի մեծանա նոր հասկանա:


Խոսքս մկրտելու մասին է, իսկ հարցերին պետք է պատասխանես այնպես ինչպես ինքդ ես ցանկանում:

----------


## Rammstein

> Խոսքս մկրտելու մասին է, իսկ հարցերին պետք է պատասխանես այնպես ինչպես ինքդ ես ցանկանում:


Է հա, էլի որ մկրտության մասին է: Բերածս օրինակի էությունը հենց այն էր, որ մկրտությունը թլպատություն կամ եսիմինչ չի, որ անդառնալի հետեւանք թողնի, ես իմ երեխային մկրտում եմ, որտեւ տենց եմ ճիշտ գտնում, իսկ եթե ինքը մեծանում, որոշում է, որ պիտի Հինդուիստ դառնա, ապա քրիստոնեական մկրտությունը դրան ոչ մի կերպ չի խանգարում, ու ինքը ինչ ուզում դառնում է, որտեւ, նորից կրկնեմ, մկրտությունն անդառնալի հետեւանք չունի:  :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Է հա, էլի որ մկրտության մասին է: Բերածս օրինակի էությունը հենց այն էր, որ մկրտությունը թլպատություն կամ եսիմինչ չի, որ անդառնալի հետեւանք թողնի, ես իմ երեխային մկրտում եմ, որտեւ տենց եմ ճիշտ գտնում, իսկ եթե ինքը մեծանում, որոշում է, որ պիտի Հինդուիստ դառնա, ապա քրիստոնեական մկրտությունը դրան ոչ մի կերպ չի խանգարում, ու ինքը ինչ ուզում դառնում է, որտեւ, նորից կրկնեմ, մկրտությունն անդառնալի հետեւանք չունի:


Իհարկե ոչ մի անդառնալի հետևանք չի էլ կարող թողնել:Այս ամբողջ ընթացքում ասածս էն էր, որ պետք է մկրտվել միայն ու միայն գիտակցելով, եթե երեխան չմկրտվի ոչ թուրք կդառնա ոչ էլ հրեա, կմնա նույն հայը և հանգիստ կարող է իրեն քրիստոնեա կոչել, մինչև կդառնա չափահաս և որոշում կկայացնի, նորից եմ ասում, մկրտությունը իսկական քրիստոնեայի համար երկրորդ ծնունդ է:

----------

Արծիվ (05.12.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Իհարկե ոչ մի անդառնալի հետևանք չի էլ կարող թողնել:Այս ամբողջ ընթացքում ասածս էն էր, որ պետք է մկրտվել միայն ու միայն գիտակցելով, եթե երեխան չմկրտվի ոչ թուրք կդառնա ոչ էլ հրեա, կմնա նույն հայը և հանգիստ կարող է իրեն քրիստոնեա կոչել, մինչև կդառնա չափահաս և որոշում կկայացնի, նորից եմ ասում, մկրտությունը իսկական քրիստոնեայի համար երկրորդ ծնունդ է:


Համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ Գայլ, նա մանավանդ վերջին տողերի հետ: Ես էլ ասեմ իմ կարծիքը ինչպես դուք ձերը: Մարդ (առավել ևս երեխան) չմկրտվելով ոչ մի բան չի լինում և ոչ էլ դատապարտվում մահվան, ինչ կաս այն էլ կմնաս: Իհարկե մարդ պետք է չափահաս դառնա որպիսի հասկանա մկրտության խորհուրդը: Օրինակ ես ինքս էլ եմ մկրտվել Հայաստանի ՀԱԵ-ում երեխա ժամանակ և իմ երեխաներին էլ մկրտել եմ ԱՄՆ-ի ՀԱԵ-ում: Հետագայում հասկացա մկրտության իմաստը և երկրորդ անգամ մկրտվեցի: Երբ որերեխաներս չափահաս կդառնան այն ժամանակ նրանք կորոշեն երկրորդ անգամ մկրտվել թե ոչ, չխառնվելով նրանց որոշմանը: Բայց քանի որ ես ներկա պահին նրանց համար պատասխանատու եմ ապա արել եմ այդ քայլը: Ճիշտն ասած ես մանկամկրտությունը ավելի նմանեցնում եմ աստծուն ընծայմանը, երեխային հանձնելով աստծո ձեռքերի մեջ աստված տալիս է նրան իր օրհնությունը:

----------

Արևածագ (05.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (05.12.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Է հա, էլի որ մկրտության մասին է: Բերածս օրինակի էությունը հենց այն էր, որ մկրտությունը թլպատություն կամ եսիմինչ չի, որ անդառնալի հետեւանք թողնի, ես իմ երեխային մկրտում եմ, որտեւ տենց եմ ճիշտ գտնում, իսկ եթե ինքը մեծանում, որոշում է, որ պիտի Հինդուիստ դառնա, ապա քրիստոնեական մկրտությունը դրան ոչ մի կերպ չի խանգարում, ու ինքը ինչ ուզում դառնում է, որտեւ, նորից կրկնեմ, մկրտությունն անդառնալի հետեւանք չունի:

----------

Leo Negri (05.12.2010), Magic-Mushroom (06.12.2010), VisTolog (06.12.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Իհարկե ոչ մի անդառնալի հետևանք չի էլ կարող թողնել:Այս ամբողջ ընթացքում ասածս էն էր, որ պետք է մկրտվել միայն ու միայն գիտակցելով, եթե երեխան չմկրտվի ոչ թուրք կդառնա ոչ էլ հրեա, կմնա նույն հայը և հանգիստ կարող է իրեն քրիստոնեա կոչել, մինչև կդառնա չափահաս և որոշում կկայացնի, նորից եմ ասում, մկրտությունը իսկական քրիստոնեայի համար երկրորդ ծնունդ է:


1. Եթե երեխան փոքր է, նրա փոխարեն ծնողն է գիտակցում, էդքանը բավարար է:
2. Արժի նշել, որ չգիտակցելով մկրտվելը (չուտ որպես սովորույթ) հանցանք չէ ու ոչ մեկին ոչ մի վնաս չի տալիս:
3. Երբ որ մարդը մեծանում է, ուղեղը լիքը աղբ է լցնում ու նույնիսկ ցանկության դեպքում կարող է չմկրտվի, որտեւ իրա համար էդ մկրտությունը մի հատ եսիմինչ արարողություն ա, որի դեպքում պետք ա աշխարհի ճոխագույն սեղանները գցել ու միլիոնների ծախսի տակ ընկնել:
4. Մկրտությունը հետաձգել, նշանակում է թողնել, որ այդքան տարի էդ մարդը ադամական մեղքով ապրի: Բայց չէ՞ որ ոչ մեկ երաշխիք չունի, որ էդ մարդը իրոք այդքան տարի ապրելու ա: Իհարկե վատ բան եմ ասում, բայց հուսով եմ` հասկանալի:


*Gardmanian* ջան, կասե՞ս կոնկրետ որ մասը նայեմ, հավես չունեմ ուղեղս լարեմ նկարի մեջի ամբողջ տեքստի վրա, անգլերենիս գիտելիքները էդքան էլ իդեալական չեն, ստիպված եմ լինելու բառարաններից էլ օգտվել:

----------

Արծիվ (06.12.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> *Gardmanian* ջան, կասե՞ս կոնկրետ որ մասը նայեմ, հավես չունեմ ուղեղս լարեմ նկարի մեջի ամբողջ տեքստի վրա, անգլերենիս գիտելիքները էդքան էլ իդեալական չեն, ստիպված եմ լինելու բառարաններից էլ օգտվել:


Ռամշ, կարաս ընդհանրապես չնայես. չնայած գրառմանս մեջ քո խոսքերը մեջբերել եմ, բայց էդ նկարը կոնկրետ քեզ չէի ուղղել, այլ փորձել էի մի փոքր սատիրա անել «մի քանի հազար» տարի առաջ «ապրած» մարդու` իմ հեռավոր «ազգականի» «մեղքի» պատճառով նախապես ծրագրված իմ «մեղավորությունը» առ ոչինչ դարձնող արարողակարգի մասին թեմայում..

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա սրան` _<2. Արժի նշել, որ չգիտակցելով մկրտվելը (չուտ որպես սովորույթ) հանցանք չէ ու ոչ մեկին ոչ մի վնաս չի տալիս:>_, ասեմ, որ, օրինակ, միջնադարում կաթոլիկները հրեա երեխաներին բռնի կերպով խլում էին ընտանիքից ու տանում իրանց ուսումնարանները, եթե էդ երեխաների դայակները փոքր ժամանակ իրանց կնքած էին լինում: 
Բայց դե մենք ապրում ենք այլ` հայկական իրականությունում, որտեղ կնունքը պարզապես «բտվելու» ու ծանոթ-բարեկամներին զարմացնելու «խորհուրդ» ա կրում:

Շատ չծավալվելու համար մի հարց տամ. քո դուրը կգա՞ր, եթե ինչ-որ մեկը քո փոխարեն որոշեր, որ դու պետք ա լինես, ասենք, հայ արիադավան նացիստ:

----------

Leo Negri (05.12.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա սրան` _<2. Արժի նշել, որ չգիտակցելով մկրտվելը (չուտ որպես սովորույթ) հանցանք չէ ու ոչ մեկին ոչ մի վնաս չի տալիս:>_, ասեմ, որ, օրինակ, միջնադարում կաթոլիկները հրեա երեխաներին բռնի կերպով խլում էին ընտանիքից ու տանում իրանց ուսումնարանները, եթե էդ երեխաների դայակները փոքր ժամանակ իրանց կնքած էին լինում:


Ի՞նչ ես ուզում սրանով ասել, ու ի՞նչ կապ ուներ սա իմ գրածի հետ:  :Blink: 
Ե՞ս ինչ անեմ, որ կաթոլիկները ամեն զիբիլ ուտում էին:  :Dntknw: 




> Բայց դե մենք ապրում ենք այլ` հայկական իրականությունում, որտեղ կնունքը պարզապես «բտվելու» ու ծանոթ-բարեկամներին զարմացնելու «խորհուրդ» ա կրում:


Փաստորեն, ես հայկական իրականությունում չեմ ապրում:




> Շատ չծավալվելու համար մի հարց տամ. քո դուրը կգա՞ր, եթե ինչ-որ մեկը քո փոխարեն որոշեր, որ դու պետք ա լինես, ասենք, հայ արիադավան նացիստ:


1. Ծնորղը «ինչ-որ մեկ» չի:
2. Ոչ մեկ, անգամ ծնողն իմ փոխարեն չի կարա որոշի: Ինքը մաքսիմում կարա առաջին քայլը իրա կողմից անի, ի դեմս մկրտության, որից հետո ես կորոշեմ ինչ ուզեմ:

----------


## Skeptic

> Ի՞նչ ես ուզում սրանով ասել, ու ի՞նչ կապ ուներ սա իմ գրածի հետ:


*ոչ մեկին ոչ մի վնաս չի տալիս:*




> Ե՞ս ինչ անեմ, որ կաթոլիկները ամեն զիբիլ ուտում էին:


 :Shok: ... Ինչքան գիտեմ, միակ «ուտելիքը», որը կաթոլիկներին առանձնացնում ա մյուս քրիստոնյաներից, Քրիստոսի _իրական /այլ` ոչ թե սիմվոլիկ/_ մարմինն ա:




> Փաստորեն, ես հայկական իրականությունում չեմ ապրում:


Բացառությունները հաստատում են օրինաչափությունը:




> 1. Ծնորղը «ինչ-որ մեկ» չի:


Համաձայն եմ: Բայց օրինաչափությունից դուրս բացառություններ էլ կան:




> 2. Ոչ մեկ, անգամ ծնողն իմ փոխարեն չի կարա որոշի: Ինքը մաքսիմում կարա առաջին քայլը իրա կողմից անի, ի դեմս մկրտության, որից հետո ես կորոշեմ ինչ ուզեմ:


 :Ok:

----------


## վրեժ62

> Ես Քրիստոնյա եմ: Ինձ թվում ա չարժի բացատրել, թե Քրիստոնյաների համար ինչ իմաստ ունի մկրտությունը:



Այնուամենայնիվ  կխնդրեմ,  եթե  դժվար  չէ,  ինչ-որ  չափով  բացատրեք :Think:

----------

Skeptic (05.12.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Այնուամենայնիվ  կխնդրեմ,  եթե  դժվար  չէ,  ինչ-որ  չափով  բացատրեք


Մասնավորապես մկրտությունը ազատում է ադամական մեղքից:

----------

Արծիվ (06.12.2010)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Մասնավորապես մկրտությունը ազատում է ադամական մեղքից:


Այդ  դեպքում  ինչպե՞ս  կբացատրեք   Հիսուսի  մկրտությունը:

Արդյո՞ք  Հիսուսը  դրա  կարիքը  ուներ:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Այդ  դեպքում  ինչպե՞ս  կբացատրեք   Հիսուսի  մկրտությունը:
> Արդյո՞ք  Հիսուսը  դրա  կարիքը  ուներ:


Իհարկե Տեր Հիսուսը դրա կարիքը չուներ:

Բայց
*1.* Նա մեզ օրինակ է ծառայում «_14. Եւ Յովհաննէսն արգելու էր նորան եւ ասում. Ինձ պետք է քեզնից մկրտուիլ, եւ դու ի՞նձ մօտ ես գալիս: 15. Եւ Յիսուսը պատասխան տուաւ եւ ասեց նորան. Թոյլ տուր հիմա, որովհետև այսպէս է վայելում մեզ, որ ամեն արդարություն կատարենք: Այն ժամանակ թոյլ տւաւ նորան_»(*Մատթեոս 3*): 
Ամեն արդարություն կատարենք նշանակում է, որ պիտի կատարվեր Տիրոջ մարգարեությունը, թե Որդուս վրա պիտի իջնի Սուրբ Հոգին ի տես ամենքի: Ու ինչպես գիտենք Տիրոջ ոչ մի խոսք չի անցնում առանց կատարվելու:
*2.* Միասնական եկեղեցու հայրերից Պոլսի արքեպիսկոպոս Հովհան Ոսկեբերանը 4-րդ դարում իր կարծեմ 37-րդ զրույցում գրում է, որ «Քրիստոս մկրտվեց ու սրբացրեց ջրերի էությունը»:  :Smile:

----------

Rammstein (06.12.2010), Արծիվ (12.12.2010), Գանգրահեր (10.02.2011)

----------


## ars83

> Ապամկրտության թուղթ


Վայ, էս ինչ զվարճալի թուղթ էր:  :LOL:  Էս ո՞րտեղ են տալիս սրանից, փողով է՞: Սա գիտական աստիճան ստանալիս օգնում է՞. հլը ինչ պատկառելի բաներ են մեջը գրած՝ supremacy of reason (բայց reason-ը փոքրատառով է գրած, հա, տառասխա՞լ է, ինչ է  :Think: ), unique individual... Բայց գոնե witness-ների պաշտոնը, գիտ. աստիճանը նշեին: Տեսնես՝ ո՞նց է անցնում ապամկրտության արարողությունը:

----------


## Rammstein

> Վայ, էս ինչ զվարճալի թուղթ էր:  Էս ո՞րտեղ են տալիս սրանից, փողով է՞: Սա գիտական աստիճան ստանալիս օգնում է՞. հլը ինչ պատկառելի բաներ են մեջը գրած՝ supremacy of reason (բայց reason-ը փոքրատառով է գրած, հա, տառասխա՞լ է, ինչ է ), unique individual... Բայց գոնե witness-ների պաշտոնը, գիտ. աստիճանը նշեին: Տեսնես՝ ո՞նց է անցնում ապամկրտության արարողությունը:


Երեւի մեռոն քսած տեղերը ժավելով լվանում ու հարթուկում են, որ հետքն էլ չմնա:  :LOL:

----------


## Skeptic

> Վայ, էս ինչ զվարճալի թուղթ էր:


Բա զվարճալի պետք ա լիներ, քանի որ ամերիկյան աթեիստների (atheists.org) կայքից ա, իսկ աթեիստները մկրտությանը հումորով են վերաբերվում:




> Էս ո՞րտեղ են տալիս սրանից, փողով է՞: Սա գիտական աստիճան ստանալիս օգնում է՞.


Բնականաբար, ձրի ա, կարելի ա տպել ու փակցնել պատին /ինչը ես մեծ սիրով կանեի, եթե կնքված լինեի/: Գիտական աստիճան ստանալիս կոնկրետ էս թուղթը չի օգնում, բայց էդ կազմակերպության ակտիվիստները, ովքեր ԱՄՆ քաղաքացիներ են, կարող են շահել տարեկան կրթաթոշակներ` 1 հոգի 2000 $, 2 հոգի` 1000-ական $: Բայց սա ուղղակի իմիջիայլոց:




> հլը ինչ պատկառելի բաներ են մեջը գրած՝ supremacy of reason (բայց reason-ը փոքրատառով է գրած, հա, տառասխա՞լ է, ինչ է )


Ես իրավաբանական, առավել ևս` անգլիական կամ ամերիկյան կրթություն չունեմ, որ էդ թղթի քերականությունն ու շարահյուսական ճշգրտությունը մանրամասն վերլուծեմ, բայց, IMHO, Reason, Superstition ու Freedom բառերը վերևի հատվածում մեծատառերով են գրված, քանի որ դա ունի դեկլարատիվ բնույթ, իսկ ներքևում փոքրատառով, քանի որ ավելի շատ բացատրական ա: Ինչևէ, գրելաձևերը էական նշանակություն չունեն:




> unique individual...


Յուրաքանչյուր individual, անկախ իր աշխարհայացքից, unique ա  :Wink: 




> Բայց գոնե witness-ների պաշտոնը, գիտ. աստիճանը նշեին:


Խնդրեմ




> Տեսնես՝ ո՞նց է անցնում ապամկրտության արարողությունը:


Ինչպես նշեցի, ցավոք, էդ արարողություն գլխավոր հերոսի պատվին արժանանալու հնարավորություն չունեմ, բայց, իմ պատկերացմամբ, մարդը բերանի մեջ հավաքում ա էն նյութը, որով Քրիստոսը հիվանդներ էր բուժում (Հովհ. 9:1-6), ուժեղ, բայց, միաժամանակ, անասելի թեթևությամբ դատարկում գետնի վրա ու վերջ:  :Pardon: 




> Երեւի մեռոն քսած տեղերը ժավելով լվանում ու հարթուկում են, որ հետքն էլ չմնա:


Ահամ, աթեիստները աշխարհի ամենաանհանդուրժողական մարդիկ են:  :Smile:

----------


## ars83

> Բնականաբար, ձրի ա, կարելի ա տպել ու փակցնել պատին /ինչը ես մեծ սիրով կանեի, եթե կնքված լինեի/: Գիտական աստիճան ստանալիս կոնկրետ էս թուղթը չի օգնում, բայց էդ կազմակերպության ակտիվիստները, ովքեր ԱՄՆ քաղաքացիներ են, կարող են շահել տարեկան կրթաթոշակներ` 1 հոգի 2000 $, 2 հոգի` 1000-ական $: Բայց սա ուղղակի իմիջիայլոց:


Տարեկան 2000$ ընդամենը:  :Think:  That's unreasonable, ես կասեի: Իսկ ինչպե՞ս են որոշվում թոշակառուները (մենակ չպարզվի հանկարծ՝ վիճակահանությամբ, ակնհայտ է, որ Reason-ին վերաբերող բաները բախտի քմահաճույքին չի կարելի թողնել):




> Յուրաքանչյուր individual, անկախ իր աշխարհայացքից, unique ա


Միանգամայն համաձայն եմ, բայց կարծես թե թուղթը անտեղի շեշտում էր այդ ակնհայտ ճշնարտությունը:




> Խնդրեմ


Կասկածելի մարդ է երևում. անվան դիմաց մի հատ Dr. էլ չկա, մինչդեռ այլ մարդիկ, ումից հարցազրույցներ են վերցվել, ունեն այդ մակդիրը: Բա նման լուրջ կազմակերպության հիմնական ներկայացուցիչներից մեկը մի հատ Dr.-ի կոչում էլ չունենա՞:




> Ինչպես նշեցի, ցավոք, էդ արարողություն գլխավոր հերոսի պատվին արժանանալու հնարավորություն չունեմ,


Միգուցե մկրտվե՞ս, որ հետո այս արարողության հնարավորությունն էլ ունենաս:  :Wink: 




> բայց, իմ պատկերացմամբ, մարդը բերանի մեջ հավաքում ա էն նյութը, որով Քրիստոսը հիվանդներ էր բուժում (Հովհ. 9:1-6), ուժեղ, բայց, միաժամանակ, անասելի թեթևությամբ դատարկում գետնի վրա ու վերջ:


Է՜, սենց չեղավ, չէ: «Իմ պատկերացմամբը» ո՞րն է:  :Shok:  Գրված է, չէ՞, հավաստագրի մեջ՝ has established as a unique individual a system of ethics verifiable by expirience, independent of all arbitrary assumptions...

Հիասթափեցնում ես, Gardmanian. բա մի բանը որ փորձով չես հաստատել (ինչպես ընդգծված է վերը), ինչպե՞ս ես ներկայացնում: Բա այդպիսի աթեիստ կլինի՞:

----------


## Skeptic

> Տարեկան 2000$ ընդամենը:  That's unreasonable, ես կասեի:


Դե էն մարդկանց հնարավորություններն էլ էդ ա: Ի տարբերություն....




> Իսկ ինչպե՞ս են որոշվում թոշակառուները (մենակ չպարզվի հանկարծ՝ վիճակահանությամբ, ակնհայտ է, որ Reason-ին վերաբերող բաները բախտի քմահաճույքին չի կարելի թողնել):


Չէ, վիճակահանությամբ չի, էստեղ գրված ա:




> Միանգամայն համաձայն եմ, բայց կարծես թե թուղթը անտեղի շեշտում էր այդ ակնհայտ ճշնարտությունը:


Էստեղ, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, շեշտվում ա հոտային մտածելակերպից զերծ լինելը:  :Smile: 




> Կասկածելի մարդ է երևում. անվան դիմաց մի հատ Dr. էլ չկա, մինչդեռ այլ մարդիկ, ումից հարցազրույցներ են վերցվել, ունեն այդ մակդիրը: Բա նման լուրջ կազմակերպության հիմնական ներկայացուցիչներից մեկը մի հատ Dr.-ի կոչում էլ չունենա՞:


Պարտադիր չի:




> Միգուցե մկրտվե՞ս, որ հետո այս արարողության հնարավորությունն էլ ունենաս:


Միգուցե:  :Think: 




> Է՜, սենց չեղավ, չէ: «Իմ պատկերացմամբը» ո՞րն է:  Գրված է, չէ՞ հավաստագրի մեջ՝ has established as a unique individual a system of ethics verifiable by expirience, independent of all arbitrary assumptions...
> Հիասթափեցնում ես, Gardmanian. բա մի բանը որ փորձով չես հաստատել (ինչպես ընդգծված է վերը), ինչպե՞ս ես ներկայացնում: Բա այդպիսի աթեիստ կլինի՞:


Արս ջան, եթե Ա-ից բխում ա Բ-ն, բոլորովին էլ պարտադիր չի, որ Բ-ից բխի Ա-ն: Այսինքն` եթե ապակնքվելու փաստից բխում ա _«has established as a unique individual a system of ethics verifiable by expirience, independent of all arbitrary assumptions...»_, ապա պարտադիր չի, որ վերջինիցս էլ բխի ապակնքված լինելու փաստը:

----------


## ars83

> Դե էն մարդկանց հնարավորություններն էլ էդ ա: Ի տարբերություն....


Ճիշտ են ասում, էլի, որ գիտությամբ զբաղվելը փողաբեր չի:  :Sad:  Բայց էս մարդկանց համար դեռ շանս կա, ոնց որ թե իրանց կապը գիտության հետ մի քիչ դեկլարատիվ բնույթ ունի:




> Չէ, վիճակահանությամբ չի, էստեղ գրված ա:


Էհ, որ ասում եմ везде обман... Հլը նայի, թե ինչի հիման վրա են տալիս մրցանակը՝ our scholarship will be awarded primarily on activism: Լրիվ ոնց որ քրիստոնյա քարոզիչներ լինեն, հա: Բա այդպես կարելի՞ է: Հլը, գոնե, Աստվածաշունչն ասում է՝ նորահավատին երեց մի կարգիր, իսկ այստեղ չեն էլ սպասում մարդ համալսարան ընդունվի, քոլեջից սկսած արդեն կարող են տիրանալ մրցանակին:




> Էստեղ, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, շեշտվում ա հոտային մտածելակերպից զերծ լինելը:


Շատ նուրբ պահ է: A բազմության ժխտումը ևս բազմություն է  :Wink: . այս մարդիկ էլ են ենթակա «հոտային» մտածելակերպին, չէ՞ որ համախմբված են ինչ-որ գաղափարի շուրջ: 




> Պարտադիր չի:


Հաշվենք թե չես ասել: Թե չէ անլրջանում է ամեն ինչ: 




> Արս ջան, եթե Ա-ից բխում ա Բ-ն, բոլորովին էլ պարտադիր չի, որ Բ-ից բխի Ա-ն:


 :Yes:  Բարձրագույն հանրահաշվի ճշմարտություններից մեկն է: Ուզում ես ասել՝ դու ապամկրտվածների բազմությունից չես, քեզ էդ reason, experience-ը չի՞ վերաբերում: Դե լավ, որ այդպես է, էլ չշոշափենք այդ թեման, սպասենք, մինչև որ մի «գործի գիտակ» հայտնվի, պատմի իրողությունը:

----------

Rammstein (07.12.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Ճիշտ են ասում, էլի, որ գիտությամբ զբաղվելը փողաբեր չի:  Բայց էս մարդկանց համար դեռ շանս կա, ոնց որ թե իրանց կապը գիտության հետ մի քիչ դեկլարատիվ բնույթ ունի:


Էդ կազմակերպությունը հասարակական-սոցիալական բնույթ ունի ու հիմնականում ուղղված ա ամերիկացիներին, մասնավորապես` եկեղեցու ու պետության տարանջատմանն ու «թաքնված» աթեիստների Come Out, Reach Out, Speak Out, Keep Out, Stand Out գործողությունների խրախուսմանը:




> Էհ, որ ասում եմ везде обман... Հլը նայի, թե ինչի հիման վրա են տալիս մրցանակը՝ our scholarship will be awarded primarily on activism: Լրիվ ոնց որ քրիստոնյա քարոզիչներ լինեն, հա: Բա այդպես կարելի՞ է: Հլը, գոնե, Աստվածաշունչն ասում է՝ նորահավատին երեց մի կարգիր, իսկ այստեղ չեն էլ սպասում մարդ համալսարան ընդունվի, քոլեջից սկսած արդեն կարող են տիրանալ մրցանակին:


Արս, կրկնում եմ, դա արվաում ա մոտիվացիոն նպատակներով, իսկ աթեիստ լինելու համար պարտադիր չի գիտնական լինել: Հեսա օրինակ էլ կբերեմ:




> Շատ նուրբ պահ է: A բազմության ժխտումը ևս բազմություն է . այս մարդիկ էլ են ենթակա «հոտային» մտածելակերպին, չէ՞ որ համախմբված են ինչ-որ գաղափարի շուրջ:


Բոլոր նորմալ մարդիկ էլ, ինչ-որ գաղափարի շուրջ համախմբվում են. ես ի նկատի ունեի «հովվին» ու հոտի մնացած բոլոր անդամներին կուրորեն հետևելը:




> Հաշվենք թե չես ասել: Թե չէ անլրջանում է ամեն ինչ:


Ջեյմս Ռենդիի մասին լսած կլինես: Մարդը գիտական կրթություն չունի, բայց էդ շրջանակներում մեծ հեղինակություն ունի` որպես սկեպտիկ /ամենաճիշտ մտածելակերպը` իմ կարծիքով. ամեն ինչի` քրիստոնեությանը, իսլամին, աթեիզմին պետք ա վերաբերվել առողջ սկեպտիցիզմով/: Հոմեոպաթիայի «փաստի» հիմնական էմպիրիկ ժխտողներից մեկն ա:




> Բարձրագույն հանրահաշվի ճշմարտություններից մեկն է: Ուզում ես ասել՝ դու ապամկրտվածների բազմությունից չես, քեզ էդ reason, experience-ը չի՞ վերաբերում: Դե լավ, որ այդպես է, էլ չշոշափենք այդ թեման, սպասենք, մինչև որ մի «գործի գիտակ» հայտնվի, պատմի իրողությունը:


Խնդրում եմ` գրածս նորից կարդա: Եթե ցանկություն ունես, վաղը կշարունակենք. հիմա գնում եմ քնելու  :Bye:

----------


## ars83

> Արս, կրկնում եմ, դա արվաում ա մոտիվացիոն նպատակներով, իսկ աթեիստ լինելու համար պարտադիր չի գիտնական լինել: Հեսա օրինակ էլ կբերեմ:


Ախր ընդգծված միտքն ինձ համար տարօրինակ է: Աթեիստը պնդում է, որ իր համար բարձրագույն հեղինակությունը Բանականությունն է: Գիտությունն էլ հենց այդ Բանականության կիրառմամբ, խորացմամբ ու ուսումնասիրությամբ է զբաղված: Այդ ինչպե՞ս կարող է մարդ պաշտել Բանականությունը և հեռու լինել գիտությունից:




> Ջեյմս Ռենդիի մասին լսած կլինես:


Ներողություն, առաջին անգամ եմ լսում:  :Pardon: 



> Մարդը գիտական կրթություն չունի, բայց էդ շրջանակներում մեծ հեղինակություն ունի` որպես սկեպտիկ /ամենաճիշտ մտածելակերպը` իմ կարծիքով


Դա մի քիչ այլ բան է. ցանկացած մարդ խոսքի ազատության պայմաններում կարող է արտահայտել ցանկացած տեսակետ, այդ թվում՝ կասկած, իսկ մնացած յուրաքանչյուր մարդիկ կարող են համաձայնվել դրա հետ կամ ոչ (ի դեպ, սա քրիստոնեության հիմնարար սկզբունքներից է՝ մարդ ազատ է _ցանկացած_ գործողություն կատարելու. «Ամէն ինչ ինձ թոյլատրելի է, բայց ամէն բան չէ, որ օգտակար է» (Ա Կոր. Ժ.23)): Նույն քրիստոնեությունը նշում է կասկածի, քննելու, զննելու անհրաժեշտությունը՝ «փորձեցէ՛ք ամէն ինչ, բարին ամո՛ւր պահեցէք» (Թես. Ե.21): Պարզապես կասկածներ հայտնելը ցանկացած մարդու իրավունքն է, բայց համոզիչ չէ: Գիտությունը, համենայն դեպս, ինչ-որ բանի մասին երբեք չի ասում «սխալ է», ասում է «հայտնի չէ» կամ «հավանականությունը չափազանց քիչ է»: 




> Եթե ցանկություն ունես, վաղը կշարունակենք. հիմա գնում եմ քնելու


Եթե ժամանակս ների, սիրով: Խաղաղ գիշեր:  :Smile:

----------


## Skeptic

> Ախր ընդգծված միտքն ինձ համար տարօրինակ է: Աթեիստը պնդում է, որ իր համար բարձրագույն հեղինակությունը Բանականությունն է: Գիտությունն էլ հենց այդ Բանականության կիրառմամբ, խորացմամբ ու ուսումնասիրությամբ է զբաղված: Այդ ինչպե՞ս կարող է մարդ պաշտել Բանականությունը և հեռու լինել գիտությունից:
> Ներողություն, առաջին անգամ եմ լսում:


Խոսքս գիտական կոչում/աստիճան ունենալու մասին ա. նույն աճպարար ու իլյուզիոնիստ Ռենդիին (ում մասին կարող ես կարդալ Վիքիփեդիայում: Սա իրա հիմնադրամի կայքն ա, իսկ եթե ժամանակ ու հավես ունես, կարող ես Big Think-ի հարցազրույցն էլ նայել) ոչինչ չի խանգարում ունենալ սեփական կարծիքը քրիստոնեության, մասնավորապես` Աստվածաշնչի մասին ու արտահայտել դա (մեջբերելու կարիք չեմ տեսնում):
Իսկ սեփական ծնողների (կամ ժողովրդի «հայրերի») կողմից պարտադրված աթեիզմը, ինչպես և ցանկացած պարտադրված այլ աշխարհայացք, բնականաբար, չեմ ընդունում:

Մարդկանց մի զգալի /բայց` ոչ գերակշիռ/ հատվածը աթեիստ ա դառնում իր կյանքում տեղի ունեցած որևէ ողբերգական դեպքից հետո /օրինակ` Դարվինը/, բայց մեծամասնությունը պարզապես կյանքի ընթացքում գալիս ա էդ մտքին:




> Դա մի քիչ այլ բան է. ցանկացած մարդ խոսքի ազատության պայմաններում կարող է արտահայտել ցանկացած տեսակետ, այդ թվում՝ կասկած, իսկ մնացած յուրաքանչյուր մարդիկ կարող են համաձայնվել դրա հետ կամ ոչ (ի դեպ, սա քրիստոնեության հիմնարար սկզբունքներից է՝ մարդ ազատ է _ցանկացած_ գործողություն կատարելու. «Ամէն ինչ ինձ թոյլատրելի է, բայց ամէն բան չէ, որ օգտակար է» (Ա Կոր. Ժ.23)): Նույն քրիստոնեությունը նշում է կասկածի, քննելու, զննելու անհրաժեշտությունը՝ «փորձեցէ՛ք ամէն ինչ, բարին ամո՛ւր պահեցէք» (Թես. Ե.21):


Արս ջան, տեսականորեն մարդը էսպես, թե էնպես ազատ ա ցանկացած գործողություն կատարելու, ուղղակի չեմ ընդունում այս կամ այն գործողությունը «օգտակար» կամ «բարի» համարելու որոշ ֆիլտրներ:  :Pardon: 




> Պարզապես կասկածներ հայտնելը ցանկացած մարդու իրավունքն է, բայց համոզիչ չէ: Գիտությունը, համենայն դեպս, ինչ-որ բանի մասին երբեք չի ասում «սխալ է», ասում է «հայտնի չէ» կամ «հավանականությունը չափազանց քիչ է»:


Ախր մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը կասկածներ չեն էլ արտահայտում: Իսկ որոշ բաներ, ամեն դեպքում, սխալ են. օրինակ` երկրակենտրոն տիեզերքը, Գալենի անատոմիան և այլն: Իսկ գիտությունը ոչ կարող ա, ոչ էլ փորձում ա ժխտել աստծո գոյությունը. ինքը պարզապես մաթեմատիկական հավանականություն կարող ա հաշվի:

Թեմայից շատ չշեղվելու համար ( ::}: ) ասեմ, որ մկրտության հարցում լիովին համամիտ եմ Gayl-ի հետ:

----------


## վրեժ62

Ժողովուուուրդ ,  ոնց-որ  բաժինը  շփոթել  եք:

----------

Gayl (07.12.2010), Moonwalker (21.12.2010), Արծիվ (12.12.2010)

----------


## McGregor

[QUOTE=McGregor;2173731][I][COLOR="blue"]Բարև ձեզ: 
Պատահաբար հայտնաբերեցի այս ֆորումը, շատ ուրախացա և սրտանց ողջունում եմ ձեզ: Այս և նմանատիպ ֆորումները հանդիսանում են հրաշալի հնարավորություն հարցերի և պատասխանների միջոցով հստակորեն պատկերացնել մեր դերը կյանքում և կրոնի դերը մեր կյանքում: 
Թույլ տվեք մի հարց տալ, ես շատ հավատում եմ Աստծուն, Քրիստոնեությանը և մեծ հավատքով կնքվել եմ: Վերջերս մասնակցեցի մի կնունքի արարողությանը, որտեղ քահանան կնքվողին ասեց, որ շրջվի դեպի արևմուտք և երեք անգամ կրկնի, թե նա հրաժարվում է սատանայից: Շատ գեղեցիկ և ազդեցիկ պահ էր: Սակայն, ես ակնթարթորեն հիշեցի իմ կնունքը և ներկա գտնողներից ճշտելուց հետո հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ քահանան իմ կնունքի ժամանակ ուղղակի չարեց դա: Շատ անհանգստացա, կարդացի կնունքներ կատարելու ցավոք ռուսերեն ընթացակարգը/հայերենը չկա համացանցում/ և հասկացա, որ կնքման արարողության այդ բաղկացուցիչը կա նաև ուղղափառ եկեղեցում: Այսպիսով ես չափազանց անհանգիստ եմ դրա համար, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ հավատով լի, որ կամքը Աստծո իրականությունն է իմ: Շատ եմ խնդրում, հարգելի հոգեվորականներ, կմեկնաբանեք իմ իրավիճակում ինչպես վարվել?
Կանխավ շնորհակալություն

Հավատով McGregor

----------


## Moonwalker

> ...Հավատով McGregor


Հարգելի իմ հավատակից եղբայր, քահանա չեմ, բայց փորձեմ պատասխանել: Նախ Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին մկրտության ծեսը կատարում է ծիսագրքի՝ *«Մաշտոց»*-ի համաձայն: Արարողության ապաշխարհողական մասից ու քահանայի 3 աղոթքներից հետո մկրտվողը (եթե չափահաս է) երեք անգամ ծնկի գալով ասում է. *«Ի Քեզ անկայ ես արգանդէ, յորովայնէ մօր իմոյ դու ես Աստուած իմ»*։ Իսկ եթե մկրտվողն անչափահաս է, նրա փոխարեն նույնը կրկնում է կնքահայրը և վերցնելով երեխային, դառնում է դեպի արեւմուտք եւ ասում *«Հրաժարիմքը»*՝ հրաժարումը սատանայի իշխանությունից։ Հետո դառնում են դեպի արևելք եւ ասում համառոտ դավանության բանաձևը(*«Հաւատամք ամենասուրբ Երրորդութիւնն...»*)։ Այստեղ արևմուտքը խորհրդանշում է խավարը, չարի իշխանությունը, որից հրաժարվում է մկրտվողը, ապա, դառնալով արևելք, ընդունում է դավանանքը՝ ցույց տալով Քրիստոսի լույսն ընդունելու իր պատրաստակամությունը:
Կարծում եմ Դուք մկրտվել եք անչափահաս տարիքում, ուստի ձեր փոխարեն այդ արել է Ձեր կնքահայրը: Փորձեք նրանից ճշտել:  :Smile:

----------

Գանգրահեր (10.02.2011)

----------


## վրեժ62

Հարգելիներս,  փորձեք  իմանալ  <<մկրտության  ծիսակարգը>>  ըստ  Հիսուսի  տված  պատվերի՝    Մաթևոսի  28:19.

----------


## Moonwalker

> Հարգելիներս,  փորձեք  իմանալ  <<մկրտության  ծիսակարգը>>  ըստ  Հիսուսի  տված  պատվերի՝    Մաթևոսի  28:19.


Հարգելի՛ս, հայերենում _ծիսակարգը_ համարժեք է _արարողակարգին_: Իսկ Ձեր նշած հատվածը՝

*«Եւ Յիսուս մօտենալով՝ խօսեց նրանց հետ ու ասաց. «Ինձ է տրուած ամէն իշխանութիւն երկնքում եւ երկրի վրայ. ինչպէս Հայրը ինձ ուղարկեց, ես էլ ձեզ եմ ուղարկում։ 20Գնացէ՛ք ուրեմն աշակերտ դարձրէ՛ք բոլոր ազգերին, նրանց մկրտեցէ՛ք Հօր եւ Որդու եւ Սուրբ Հոգու անունով։»* - Մատթեոս 28:19-20 

զուտ արտահայտում է մկրտության _խորհուրդը, նպատակը_: Իսկ ծիսակարգը մկրտության պրոցեսն է, արտասանվելիք աղոթքների ու Սբ. Գրքից ընթերցվելիք հատվածների հաջորդականությունը ևն: Իսկ Հայ եկեղեցում մկրտության խորհուրդը կատարվում է համաձայն _«Մաշտոց»_-ի (ծիսագրքի):  :Smile:

----------


## վրեժ62

> Հարգելի՛ս, հայերենում _ծիսակարգը_ համարժեք է _արարողակարգին_: Իսկ Ձեր նշած հատվածը՝
> 
> *«Եւ Յիսուս մօտենալով՝ խօսեց նրանց հետ ու ասաց. «Ինձ է տրուած ամէն իշխանութիւն երկնքում եւ երկրի վրայ. ինչպէս Հայրը ինձ ուղարկեց, ես էլ ձեզ եմ ուղարկում։ 20Գնացէ՛ք ուրեմն աշակերտ դարձրէ՛ք բոլոր ազգերին, նրանց մկրտեցէ՛ք Հօր եւ Որդու եւ Սուրբ Հոգու անունով։»* - Մատթեոս 28:19-20 
> 
> զուտ արտահայտում է մկրտության _խորհուրդը, նպատակը_: Իսկ ծիսակարգը մկրտության պրոցեսն է, արտասանվելիք աղոթքների ու Սբ. Գրքից ընթերցվելիք հատվածների հաջորդականությունը ևն: Իսկ Հայ եկեղեցում մկրտության խորհուրդը կատարվում է համաձայն _«Մաշտոց»_-ի (ծիսագրքի):


Մուն  ջան,  Հիսուսը  պատվիրեց  աշակերտեք  նոր  մկրտեք: Չասեց  մարդկանց,  ովքեր  դեռ  ոչինչ  չեն  հասկանում  քրիստոնեությունից  մկրտեք:  Կամ  էլ  ի՜նչ  արեվելք,  ի՜նչ  արևմուտք,  Քրիստոսը  ե՞րբ  այդպիսի  ծիսակատարություն  արեց, կամ  ե՞րբ  այդպիսի  պատվեր  տվեց:

----------


## McGregor

Նախ կցանկանայի շնորհակալություն հայտնել արձագանքելու համար: Շատ հաճելի է:
Սկզբից ասեմ, որ կնքվել եմ բոլորովին վերջերս, կրկնում եմ շատ մեծ հավատով: Ես չափահասության տարիքային սահմանը անցել եմ 10 տարի առաջ: Ես շատ ուշադիր էի յուրաքանչյուր քահանայի խոսքին, աղոտքին: Ակնհայտ է այն հանգամանքը, որ ծիսակարգի այդ բաղկացուցիչը բացակա էր իմ կնքման արարողակարգի մեջ: Ես մանրամասն հիշում եմ և ճշտել եմ կնունքի մասնակից յուրաքանչյուր անդամներից: Ես պետք է պարզեմ, թե ինչու է խախտվել ընդունված Մաշտոցի արարողակարգը, որը ի դեպ ես կկարդամ միայն թէ լավ չմբռնեցի որտեղ կարող եմ այն կարդալ, և  ինչ կարող եմ կատարել ես դրա համար: Խորհդի համար նույնպես շնորհակալ եմ: Իրոք, կարելի է շրջվել դեպի արևմուտք և արտասանել այդ խոսքերը, էլ չեմ ասում այն հանգամանքի մասին, որ չգիտեմ ցավոք ինչպես է հայ առաքելական եկեղեցում համարվում, բայց ռուսական գրականությունը կնունքը համարվում է Таинство а не обряд, ուստի և կարիք ունեմ հասկանալու ծիսակարգի հատկապես որ մասն է կարևոր և որը կարելի է բաց թողնել, նաև ինչու, ինչու հարգարժան քահանան շրջանցել է այդ փաստը???? Ես հրաժարվում եմ սատանայից, հրաժարվելով հրաժարվում եմ - այս արտահայտությունն է արտաբերվում, որը ամենակարևորն է կարծում եմ:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Նախ կցանկանայի շնորհակալություն հայտնել արձագանքելու համար: ....


*McGregor* ջան, եթե այդ հարցը քեզ իրոք հուզում է, խորհուրդ կտամ խոսես քահանայի հետ (ավելի լավ կլինի հենց քեզ մկրտած հոգևորականի): Հավատա հաճախ նման զրույցը սպառիչ պատասխաններ է տալիս քեզ հուզող հարցերին: Իսկ «Մաշտոց»-ի օնլայն տարբերակին կարող ես ծանոթանալ *այստեղից*:  :Smile:

----------


## Jarre

> Հարգելի՛ս, հայերենում _ծիսակարգը_ համարժեք է _արարողակարգին_: Իսկ Ձեր նշած հատվածը՝
> 
> *«Եւ Յիսուս մօտենալով՝ խօսեց նրանց հետ ու ասաց. «Ինձ է տրուած ամէն իշխանութիւն երկնքում եւ երկրի վրայ. ինչպէս Հայրը ինձ ուղարկեց, ես էլ ձեզ եմ ուղարկում։ 20Գնացէ՛ք ուրեմն աշակերտ դարձրէ՛ք բոլոր ազգերին, նրանց մկրտեցէ՛ք Հօր եւ Որդու եւ Սուրբ Հոգու անունով։»* - Մատթեոս 28:19-20 
> 
> զուտ արտահայտում է մկրտության _խորհուրդը, նպատակը_: Իսկ ծիսակարգը մկրտության պրոցեսն է, արտասանվելիք աղոթքների ու Սբ. Գրքից ընթերցվելիք հատվածների հաջորդականությունը ևն: Իսկ Հայ եկեղեցում մկրտության խորհուրդը կատարվում է համաձայն _«Մաշտոց»_-ի (ծիսագրքի):


Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ ինչո՞ւ է Քրիստոսի հաստատած կարգը փոփոխվել։ Ի՞նչ հիմքով։ Ի՞նչ պատճառներով  :Unsure: 

Նկատի ունեմ ոչ թե Հիսուսի հաստատած կարգը, այլ այն մկրտության ձևը, որը ընդնունեց Հիսուսը։

----------


## Moonwalker

> Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ ինչո՞ւ է Քրիստոսի հաստատած կարգը փոփոխվել։ Ի՞նչ հիմքով։ Ի՞նչ պատճառներով 
> 
> Նկատի ունեմ ոչ թե Հիսուսի հաստատած կարգը, այլ այն մկրտության ձևը, որը ընդնունեց Հիսուսը։


*Ժառ* ջան, կոնկրետ մատնացույց կանես Հիսուսի հաստատած մկրտության կարգի մասին վկայող Ավետարանի հատված:  :Think: 
Իմ իմանալով, մկրտությունը (քրիստոնեական իմաստով, իհարկե,) լայն տարածում է ստանում Հիսուսի համբարձումից հետո: Առաքյալները հաճախ Հովհաննես Մկրտչի օրինակով մկրտում էին ամբողջ ընտանիքների: Նման վկայություններ հանդիպում են Գործք Առաքելոցում ( Գործք ԺԶ 15 /Լիդիա ծիրանավաճառը/, Գործք ԺԶ 31-33 /Փիլիպէ բանտապետը/, Գործք ԺԸ 7 /Կրիսպոս ժողովրդապետը/ ևն) կամ Պողոս առաքյալի մոտ (Ա Կորնթ. Ա 16 /Ստեփաննէս/ ևՆ): Օրինակ մկրտության ծեսը նկարագրում է Տասներկու առաքյալների ավերտարանը.
*«Մկրտեցէք այսպէս. նախօրօք յայտարարէք այդ մասին եւ մկրտեցէք կենդանի ջրում՝ Հօր, Որդու եւ Ս. Հոգու անունով։ Եթէ այդպիսի ջուր չկայ, մկրտեցէք մի ուրիշ ջրում. եթէ չես կարող մկրտել սառը ջրում, ապա մկրտեցէք տաք ջրում։ Իսկ եթէ չկայ ոչ մէկը եւ ոչ միւսը, ջուր լցրու նրա գլխին երեք անգամ յանուն Հօր, Որդու եւ Ս. Հոգու։ Մկրտելուց առաջ թէ՛ մկրտուողը, թէ՛ մկրտողը, ինչպէս նաեւ ուրիշներ պէտք է պահք պահեն, եթէ կարող են։ Մկրտուողին պատուիրիր պահք պահել մէկ կամ երկու օր առաջ»:* (Դիդախէ, 7):
Չեմ կարծում, թե ինչ-որ բան ծայրահեղորեն փոխվել է: Հետագա լրացումները, որ արվել են միասնական եկեղեցու հայրերի ու մասնավորապես մեր՝ Առաքելական եկեղեցու հայրերի կողմից, ուղղակի ավելի տպավորիչ ու խորհրդանշական են դարձնում արարողությունը:

----------

Freeman (12.02.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ ինչո՞ւ է Քրիստոսի հաստատած կարգը փոփոխվել։ Ի՞նչ հիմքով։ Ի՞նչ պատճառներով 
> 
> Նկատի ունեմ ոչ թե Հիսուսի հաստատած կարգը, այլ այն մկրտության ձևը, որը ընդնունեց Հիսուսը։


Չնայած անկեղծությունը հիմա հազարից մեկ է գնահատվում, բայց քանի որ կրոն բաժնում ենք փորձեմ առանց քաղաքականություն վարելու գրառում կատարել ու լինել անկեղծ։

Երեկվանից մտածում էի երկար-բարակ գրառում անել, բայց հետո հասկացա, որ կարիք չկա։

*Moonwalker* ջան, միայն երկու բան ասեմ։

1) նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ հստակ նշել եմ, թե ինչ նկատի ունեի «մկրտության վերաբերյալ Հիսուսի հաստատած կարգ» ասելով։ Դրա պատճառն այն է, որ Աստվածաշնչում չկա հատված, որտեղ Հիսուսը մանրամասն բացատրում է մկրտության կարգը։
Հաստատած կարգ ասելով նկատի ունեի Հիսուսի ու իր աշակերտների մկրտության ձևը՝ ջրի մեջղ ընկղմվելը։

2) սակայն Աստվածաշնչում նկարագրված մտրկության դեպքերում (թե՛ Հովհաննեսի և թե՛ Հիսուսի աշակերտների) ոչ մեկում չի նկարագրվում այն ձևը, որը ընդունված է այսօր և որը դու շատ լավ բացատրել էիր քո գրառման մեջ։ 
Փոխարենը, Աստվածաշնչում նշված մկրտության դեպքերը պարզ ցույց են տալիս, որ առաջին դարի քրիստոնյաների մկրտությունները կատարվել են շատ պարզ ձևով 1) զղջում և 2) ջրի մեջ ընկղմվել։

Սակայն ոչ մի տեղ չի նշվում *արարողակարգ*։ Եթե ուսումնասիրես այդ հատվածները, որոնք հիմնականում գրված են Առաքյալների Գործերը գրքում, ապա կտեսնես, որ մկրտություններից առաջ եղել են ելույթներ մեղքերի զղջման մասին և կատարվել է մկրտությունը։

Ուստի հարցս հետևյալն է՝

Եթե Հիսուսը և քրիստոնյաները այդ ձևով են կատարել, ինչո՞ւ այսօր նույն կերպ չի կատարվում։

----------

Ariadna (13.02.2011), Moonwalker (13.02.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Եթե Հիսուսը և քրիստոնյաները այդ ձևով են կատարել, ինչո՞ւ այսօր նույն կերպ չի կատարվում։


*Ժառ* ջան, տրամաբանական մտածողությամբ բավական հետաքրքիր եզրահանգման ես եկել: Ուրախ եմ, որ մարդիկ կան ովքեր փորձում են հասկանալ, այլ ոչ մեխանիկորեն ընդունել: 
Բայց չպետք է անտեսել մի կարևոր հանգամանք, Հովհաննես Մկրտչի ու առաքյալների կողմից մկրտված մարդիկ կամ հեթանոսներ էին, կամ մովսեսական հրեաներ: Այսինքն գործ ունենք հավատափոխության հետ, ուստի մկրտողները մինչև ջրով մկրտելը Սուրբ Հոգու լույսով էին լցնում Հիսուսին հետևել ցանկացողներին: Հիմնական է համարվում հավատի սերմեր գցելը մկրտվողի մոտ:
Եվ իրոք Ավետարանում հանդիպում ենք պնդման, որ պետք է հավատալ ու նոր ապա մկրտվել (Մատթեոս ԻԸ 19, Մարկոս ԺԶ 16 ևն): Այստեղ կարող եմ համաձայնվել քո հետ, որ հիմա էլ մկրտվողը պիտի գոնե որոշակի քրիստոնեական կրթություն ստանա մինչև մկրտվելը (եթե խոսքը չափահասի մասին է): Մանկան մկրտության դեպքում կնքահայրն է ստանձնում նրա հոգևոր կրթության պատասխանատվությունը (չնայած սա էլ մեր օրերում խիի՜ստ հազվադեպ է հանդիպում):
Ուզում եմ շեշտել տարբերությունը. եթե առաքյալները մկրտում էին նախկինում այլ հավատք դավանած մարդկանց (փաստացի կրոնափոխ էին անում), ապա հիմա մկրտվողն արդեն քրիստոնեական գիտակցություն ունի (կամ գոնե պիտի որ ունենա): Այսինքն չափահաս մարդը ինքը պիտի գոնե կրոնական գիտելիքների մինիմում (թեկուզ վերջին տարիներին դպրոցական ծրագիր մտցված Հայ եկեղեցու պատմություն առարկայից) ունենա, որ գնա մկրտվելու: Բայց դե մեր մոտ մկրտվելն էլ մի ինքնանպատակ արարողության է վերածվել, մարդիկ ուղղակի գնում են կնքվելու, որ ասենք խաչ կրեն:
Իսկ արարողության մասով, կարծում եմ, առաքյալներն իրենք Հիսուսից ստացած որոշակի շնորհի հաշվին կարող էին բուժել ու մկրտել, ու այդ ժամանակ ամեն առաքյալ ուղղակի աղոթում էր Տիրոջն ու ջրով «սրբում» մկրտվողի մեղքերը: Տվյալ դեպքում կարևոր էր առաքյալի կարողությունը: Հետագայում խիստ հազվադեպ հանդիպող սրբակյաց հոգևորականներ էին ի վիճակի հրաշք գործելու, ուստի հիմնական շեշտն անցավ արարողությանը, որն էլ աստիճանաբար ճոխացավ: Բայց դե էականն այստեղ մարդու ներքին մղումն է ջրով սրբվելու ադամական մեղքից, իսկ մնացյալն ընդամենը գեղեցիկ սովորություն է:
Տաթևացին բավական դիպուկ է բնորոշել, որ անհրաժեշտ չէ կենտրոնանալ արարողության նյութական մասի վրա, էականը հոգին է.
«Իսկ լուանալն պարտ է լինիլ ի մարմինն բոլոր, իսկ եթէ հարկաւոր ժամանակ հանդիպի զպատուական մասունքն միայն եւ կամ զերեսս միայն բաւական է լուանալ»։

----------


## McGregor

Բարև ձեզ հարգելիներս
Շնորհակալ եմ կրկին անգամ ինձ հուզող հարղի մասի խոսելու համար: Շարունակեմ, ես գնացի մեկ այլ քահանայի մոտ և խնդրեցի պարզաբանել ինձ հուզող հարցերը: Ստացվեց մեկ այլ պատկեր, ես խճճվեցի վերջնականապես: Նախ ասեմ, որ Վիքիպեդիա կայքում հայերեն լեզվով գրված մկրտություն հոդվածի մեջ հայտնաբերեցի հետևյալը. *Մկրտության ծիսակարգը և աստվածաբանությունը
Հայաստանյայց Առաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցին պահպանել է մկրտության նախնական ձևը: Տերունական աղոթքից հետո տեղի է ունենում փոքրիկ ապաշխարողական աղոթք.ապա չարից հրաժարման կարգ (դեմքով դեպի արևմուտք), ........ հետո, Կրկնամկրտություն ... Այսուամենայնիվ կան որոշ պարագաներ, երբ մկրտությունը կրկնվում է. դրանք այն դեպքերն են, երբ խախտված է մկրտության համար անհրաժեշտ որևէ կարևոր կետ. 3.Երբ խորհրդակատար հոգևորականը չի կատարում ծիսակարգի կարևորագույն որևէ կետ (օրինակ` երեքանգամյա ընկղմումը):* 
Ուստի և հարցրեցի քահանային, թե որն է ամենակարևորագույն կետերը ծիսակարգի, արդյոք դա սատանայից հրաժարման կետն է: Ստացա պատասխանը- ով ասաց, կարևորը հաղորդությունն է: Նշխարքի ճաշակելը: Հնչեց հարց, հրամցրել են քեզ արդյոք նշխարք իբրև մարմինը Քրիստոսի.... ասացի ոչ: Ամեն դեպքում, նա ասաց, որ ես կարող ե համարել ինձ մկրտված և այն կետերը որոնք չի իրականացրել քահանան կնոնքի ժամանակ, իր մեղքն է և ինձ հրավիրեց եկեղեի մեղքաթողության և նշխարք ուտելու արարողության: Անկեղծ ասեմ, չեմ հանգստանում, հավաքելու եմ կարծիքներ, թեկուզ և հիմա հանգիստ եմ, բայց կցանկանաի հասկանալ ինչն է պատճառը որ բաց է թողնվե այդ ծիսակարգի մի շատ գեղեցիկ, ազդեցիկ հատված և խորհրդանշական մի հատված  :Smile:  : 
Կսպասեմ ձեր կարծիքներին

----------

Moonwalker (17.02.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Սիրելի եղբայր McGregor, զգույշ եղեք չգայթակղվեք ձեր որոնումներով: Կարևորը ձեր հավատքն է, թե որքանով եք ձեզ համարում մկրտված, իսկ ճիշտ թե սխալ արարողության համար պատասխան կտա քահանան: ՀԱե-ում էլ մկրտությունը կոչվում է ԽՈՐՀՈՒՐԴ, իսկ արարողությունը՝ ծես:

----------

Ավետիք (21.04.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

Մկրտությունը դա Աստծուն հնազանդվելու և նվիրվելու քայլ է: Այսինքն քո հավատքը գործնականորեն ցույց տալ՝ աշխարհին վկայել Տիրոջ գործի մասին, և հանձն առնել Աստծո կամքը կատարելու: Անկախ արարողակարգի և ծիսակարգի, հավատքով արված մկրտությունը տանում է անկեղծ նվիրմանը: Պարզ հետևիր Տիրոջ Օրինակին: Նա մկրտվեց ու սկսեց ծառայել Աստծուն և մարդկանց:

----------


## հովարս

> Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ ինչո՞ւ է Քրիստոսի հաստատած կարգը փոփոխվել։ Ի՞նչ հիմքով։ Ի՞նչ պատճառներով 
> 
> Նկատի ունեմ ոչ թե Հիսուսի հաստատած կարգը, այլ այն մկրտության ձևը, որը ընդնունեց Հիսուսը։


Այդ մկրտության ձևը ձև չէր այլ նախաձև, իսկ ամեն մի նախաձև պետք է ձևավորվի:

Moonwalker

Օրինակ մկրտության ծեսը նկարագրում է Տասներկու առաքյալների ավերտարանը.

Ասեմ որ ''Տասներկու արաքյալների ավետարան'' գոյություն չունի, իսկ եթե ունի՝ կեղծ է: Գոյություն ունի « Արաքելական կանոններ » թղթերը ,որից օգտվել են եկեղեցու հայրերը Եկեղեցին կազմավորելու ընթացքում:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Moonwalker
> 
> Օրինակ մկրտության ծեսը նկարագրում է Տասներկու առաքյալների ավերտարանը.
> 
> Ասեմ որ ''Տասներկու արաքյալների ավետարան'' գոյություն չունի, *իսկ եթե ունի՝ կեղծ է*: Գոյություն ունի « Արաքելական կանոններ » թղթերը ,որից օգտվել են եկեղեցու հայրերը Եկեղեցին կազմավորելու ընթացքում:


Ախր զարմանում եմ էն վստահության վրա, որով խոսում ես բաների մասին, որից ըստ երևույթին նորմալ տեղեկացված էլ չես: 
Նախ ահա *Դիդախեն* (այսպես ասած Տասներկու Առաքյալների ավետարանը), սա էլ *«Առաքելական կանոնները»*: Նախ Դիդախեն հիշատակվում է Եվսեբիոս Կեսարացու մոտ 324թ.-ին որպես լավ էլ կանոնիկ: Համընդհանուր եկեղեցու հայրերից ոմանք այն համարում էին կանոնիկ, մյուսները պարականոն, բայց ի վերջո գիրքը դուրս մնաց Նոր Կտակարանից: Ու ընդհանրապես եթե նայում ենք *Նոր Կտակարանի զարգացման պատմությունը* հանդիպում ենք նաև այլ նման դեպքերի:
Հիմա դու ասում ես, որ նման գիրք գոյություն չունի, իսկ եթե ունի էլ կեղծ է: Իսկ ես ասում եմ, որ այն գոյություն ունի ու անգամ ընդունվում (իհարկե, որպես օժանդակ գրականություն) ու ցիտվում է ՀԱԵ կողմից: Զոր օրինակ՝ 1992թ.-ին Ամենայն հայոց վեհափառ ու սրբազնագույն Վազգեն հայրապետի օրհնությամբ ու հրամանով հրատակված Ոսկեփորիկ կրոնական գիտելիքների հանրագիտարանի /հեղինակ Ս. Մայիլյան/ (չշփոթել համանուն մանկական հանրագիտարանի հետ) Բ հատորի «Մկրտություն» բաժնում (էջ 48) արված է հենց իմ վերևում արած մեջբերումը Դիդախեից:  :Smile:

----------

հովարս (21.04.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Ախր զարմանում եմ էն վստահության վրա, որով խոսում ես բաների մասին, որից ըստ երևույթին նորմալ տեղեկացված էլ չես: 
> Նախ ահա *Դիդախեն* (այսպես ասած Տասներկու Առաքյալների ավետարանը), սա էլ *«Առաքելական կանոնները»*: Նախ Դիդախեն հիշատակվում է Եվսեբիոս Կեսարացու մոտ 324թ.-ին որպես լավ էլ կանոնիկ: Համընդհանուր եկեղեցու հայրերից ոմանք այն համարում էին կանոնիկ, մյուսները պարականոն, բայց ի վերջո գիրքը դուրս մնաց Նոր Կտակարանից: Ու ընդհանրապես եթե նայում ենք *Նոր Կտակարանի զարգացման պատմությունը* հանդիպում ենք նաև այլ նման դեպքերի:
> Հիմա դու ասում ես, որ նման գիրք գոյություն չունի, իսկ եթե ունի էլ կեղծ է: Իսկ ես ասում եմ, որ այն գոյություն ունի ու անգամ ընդունվում (իհարկե, որպես օժանդակ գրականություն) ու ցիտվում է ՀԱԵ կողմից: Զոր օրինակ՝ 1992թ.-ին Ամենայն հայոց վեհափառ ու սրբազնագույն Վազգեն հայրապետի օրհնությամբ ու հրամանով հրատակված Ոսկեփորիկ կրոնական գիտելիքների հանրագիտարանի /հեղինակ Ս. Մայիլյան/ (չշփոթել համանուն մանկական հանրագիտարանի հետ) Բ հատորի «Մկրտություն» բաժնում (էջ 48) արված է հենց իմ վերևում արած մեջբերումը Դիդախեից:


 Շնոհակալություն տեղեկության համար, սա ինձ պետք կգա: Ինչ վերաբերվում է վստահությանը ասեմ որ ԴԻԴԱԽԵն (ամբողջ. Διδαχή των Δώδεκα Αποστόλων) բառացիորեն թարգմանվում է« Տասներկու Առաքյալների Վարդապետությունը» (Դիդախի =վարդապետություն, ուսմունք): Իրավացի ես , սա էլ են օգտագործել եկեղեցու կազմավորման ընթացքում: Խոսքս '' ավետարանի'' մասին էր որ գոյություն չունի: Սերժ եղբոր «Ոսկեփորիկ»ին էլ ծանոթ եմ:

----------

Moonwalker (21.04.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Շնոհակալություն տեղեկության համար, սա ինձ պետք կգա: Ինչ վերաբերվում է վստահությանը ասեմ որ ԴԻԴԱԽԵն (ամբողջ. Διδαχή των Δώδεκα Αποστόλων) բառացիորեն թարգմանվում է« Տասներկու Առաքյալների Վարդապետությունը» (Դիդախի =վարդապետություն, ուսմունք): Իրավացի ես , սա էլ են օգտագործել եկեղեցու կազմավորման ընթացքում: Խոսքս '' ավետարանի'' մասին էր որ գոյություն չունի: Սերժ եղբոր «Ոսկեփորիկ»ին էլ ծանոթ եմ:


Հա, ավետարան բառի գործածությունն այստեղ թերևս ավելորդ ու սխալ կարելի է համարել, մանավանդ որ նման պարականոն *գիրք էլ կա*:

----------


## Ավետիք

> *Ժառ* ջան, տրամաբանական մտածողությամբ բավական հետաքրքիր եզրահանգման ես եկել: Ուրախ եմ, որ մարդիկ կան ովքեր փորձում են հասկանալ, այլ ոչ մեխանիկորեն ընդունել: 
> Բայց չպետք է անտեսել մի կարևոր հանգամանք, Հովհաննես Մկրտչի ու առաքյալների կողմից մկրտված մարդիկ կամ հեթանոսներ էին, կամ մովսեսական հրեաներ: Այսինքն գործ ունենք հավատափոխության հետ, ուստի մկրտողները մինչև ջրով մկրտելը Սուրբ Հոգու լույսով էին լցնում Հիսուսին հետևել ցանկացողներին: Հիմնական է համարվում հավատի սերմեր գցելը մկրտվողի մոտ:
> Եվ իրոք Ավետարանում հանդիպում ենք պնդման, որ պետք է հավատալ ու նոր ապա մկրտվել (Մատթեոս ԻԸ 19, Մարկոս ԺԶ 16 ևն): Այստեղ կարող եմ համաձայնվել քո հետ, որ հիմա էլ մկրտվողը պիտի գոնե որոշակի քրիստոնեական կրթություն ստանա մինչև մկրտվելը (եթե խոսքը չափահասի մասին է): Մանկան մկրտության դեպքում կնքահայրն է ստանձնում նրա հոգևոր կրթության պատասխանատվությունը (չնայած սա էլ մեր օրերում խիի՜ստ հազվադեպ է հանդիպում):
> Ուզում եմ շեշտել տարբերությունը. եթե առաքյալները մկրտում էին նախկինում այլ հավատք դավանած մարդկանց (փաստացի կրոնափոխ էին անում), ապա հիմա մկրտվողն արդեն քրիստոնեական գիտակցություն ունի (կամ գոնե պիտի որ ունենա): Այսինքն չափահաս մարդը ինքը պիտի գոնե կրոնական գիտելիքների մինիմում (թեկուզ վերջին տարիներին դպրոցական ծրագիր մտցված Հայ եկեղեցու պատմություն առարկայից) ունենա, որ գնա մկրտվելու: Բայց դե մեր մոտ մկրտվելն էլ մի ինքնանպատակ արարողության է վերածվել, մարդիկ ուղղակի գնում են կնքվելու, որ ասենք խաչ կրեն:
> Իսկ արարողության մասով, կարծում եմ, առաքյալներն իրենք Հիսուսից ստացած որոշակի շնորհի հաշվին կարող էին բուժել ու մկրտել, ու այդ ժամանակ ամեն առաքյալ ուղղակի աղոթում էր Տիրոջն ու ջրով «սրբում» մկրտվողի մեղքերը: Տվյալ դեպքում կարևոր էր առաքյալի կարողությունը: Հետագայում խիստ հազվադեպ հանդիպող սրբակյաց հոգևորականներ էին ի վիճակի հրաշք գործելու, ուստի հիմնական շեշտն անցավ արարողությանը, որն էլ աստիճանաբար ճոխացավ: Բայց դե էականն այստեղ մարդու ներքին մղումն է ջրով սրբվելու ադամական մեղքից, իսկ մնացյալն ընդամենը գեղեցիկ սովորություն է:
> Տաթևացին բավական դիպուկ է բնորոշել, որ անհրաժեշտ չէ կենտրոնանալ արարողության նյութական մասի վրա, էականը հոգին է.
> «Իսկ լուանալն պարտ է լինիլ ի մարմինն բոլոր, իսկ եթէ հարկաւոր ժամանակ հանդիպի զպատուական մասունքն միայն եւ կամ զերեսս միայն բաւական է լուանալ»։


Հարգելի Moonwalker, շնորհակալություն այս կերպ մանրամասն բացատրությանդ համար: Բայց մի քանի մտքեր էլ ես կուզենայի արտահայտել: 
 Նախ, դիտարկելով Հովհաննես Մկրտչի պահը, նա հեթանոսների չէր մկրտել, իսկ հրեաներին դավանափոխ չեր անում: Հին Կտակարանից երևում է, որ հրեաներն ունեին ջրով մաքրվելու փորձառությունը (տես Ղևտացվոց գիրքը) : Դրանից ելնելով տեսնում ենք, որ հրեաներին խորթ չէր մկրտության գաղափարը, ու ժողովուրդը Հովհաննեսին որպես մարգարե էր ընդունում ( Ղուկաս 20:6) : Ավետարաններում գրված է, որ Մկրտչի գործունեության նպատակն էր՝ 
ա) Քրիստոսի հայտնվելն Իսրայելին ( Մատթ. 3:16-17, Մարկ. 1:7,10-11, Հովհ. 29-34՝ առանձնահատուկ տես )
 բ) Քրիստոսի առջևից գալով, Տիրոջ ճանապարհը պատրաստելու (Ղուկ. 3:4-5, Հովհ. 1:23 )
 գ) ընտանիքներում հաշտություն բերել (Ղուկ. 1:17 )
 դ) հրեաների՝ Իսրայելի ժողովրդի, ապաշխարությունը և Աստծուն դառնալը ( Մատթ. 3:11, Մարկ. 1:4, Ղուկ.1:17)

 Եթե ադամական մեղքից հնարավոր լինել մկրտությամբ մաքրվել, ապա ինչի՞ համար Քրիստոսը խաչվեց: Եվ ինչո՞ւ Սուրբ, Անմեղ և Կատարյալ Տեր Հիսուսը մկրտվեց, եթե Հովհաննեսի մկրտությունով ադամական մեղքն է մաքրվում: Մկրտությունն ընդհանրապես մեղքից չի մաքրում: Աստվածաշունչը սովորեցնում է, որ Հովհաննես Մկրտչի մկրտությունը և քրիստոնեական՝ եկեղեցու, մկրտությունը տարբերվում են իրարից ըստ էության և իրենց նպատակների: Ըստ էության տարբերությունը ժամանակն է Քրիստոսի խաչելության նկատմամբ, այսինքն Հովհաննեսը մկրտում էր նախքան խաչելությունը, իսկ եկեղեցին՝ հետո: Դա բերում է նպատակների տարբերություն՝ առաջինը կայանում էր պատրաստության մեջ, իսկ երկրորդը՝ նմանության վկայության (Հռոմ.3-5) : Հովհաննեսը չէր կարող մկրտել հրեաներին, որ նրանք նմանվեին Տիրոջ մահվանը, առավել հարությանը: Հիսուս Քրիստոսի արյունը մաքրում է մեզ ամեն մեղքից (Ա.Հովհ. 1:7) : Հավատա Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսին ու պիտի փրկվես (Գործք. 16:31) : Տիրոջ կողքը խաչված ավազակներից մեկը ընդունեց փրկությունն իր հավատքի դավանությամբ («Տե՛ր հիշիր իրնձ, երբ Քո Թագավորությամբ գաս»: Եվ Հիսուսը նրան ասաց. «Ճշմարիտ եմ ասում քեզ. դու այսօր ինձ հետ դրախտում կլինես» :Smile:  (Ղուկ.23:42-43) : Այստեղից կարելի է եզրակացնել, որ մեր օրերին մկրտությունը իրական է արդեն *փրկված*՝ հավատացյալ, անձի համար, ով մկրտությամբ կատարում է Աստծո կամքը՝ ամեն արդարությունը: Մկրտությամբ աշխարհին վկայում է Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի իր կյանքում կատարած փրկության մասին: Մկրտվելով նվիրվում է Տիրոջ նմանությամբ ծառայելու Աստծուն:
Մաղթում եմ քեզ ամենալավն ու բարին, և թող Տերն օրհնի քեզ:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Հարգելի Moonwalker, շնորհակալություն այս կերպ մանրամասն բացատրությանդ համար: Բայց մի քանի մտքեր էլ ես կուզենայի արտահայտել: 
>  Նախ, դիտարկելով Հովհաննես Մկրտչի պահը, նա հեթանոսների չէր մկրտել, իսկ հրեաներին դավանափոխ չեր անում: Հին Կտակարանից երևում է, որ հրեաներն ունեին ջրով մաքրվելու փորձառությունը (տես Ղևտացվոց գիրքը) : Դրանից ելնելով տեսնում ենք, որ հրեաներին խորթ չէր մկրտության գաղափարը, ու ժողովուրդը Հովհաննեսին որպես մարգարե էր ընդունում ( Ղուկաս 20:6) : Ավետարաններում գրված է, որ Մկրտչի գործունեության նպատակն էր՝ 
> ա) Քրիստոսի հայտնվելն Իսրայելին ( Մատթ. 3:16-17, Մարկ. 1:7,10-11, Հովհ. 29-34՝ առանձնահատուկ տես )
>  բ) Քրիստոսի առջևից գալով, Տիրոջ ճանապարհը պատրաստելու (Ղուկ. 3:4-5, Հովհ. 1:23 )
>  գ) ընտանիքներում հաշտություն բերել (Ղուկ. 1:17 )
>  դ) հրեաների՝ Իսրայելի ժողովրդի, ապաշխարությունը և Աստծուն դառնալը ( Մատթ. 3:11, Մարկ. 1:4, Ղուկ.1:17)


Գրառմանդ այս մասի հետ գործնականում համաձայն եմ: Ուղղակի դու կտրել էիր իմ խոսքերը կոնտեքստից: Ես Ժառին ուզում էի ցույց տալ, որ եկեղեցու մկրտությունը տարբերվում է Հովհաննես Մկրտչի մկրտությունից: Անշուշտ հրեաները դեռ վաղուց ծանոթ էին մկրտության խորհրդին: Թեկուզ հենց միայն Տեր Հիսուսի զրույցը փարիսեցի Նիկոդեմոսի հետ.
_«Եւ փարիսեցիների մէջ Նիկոդեմոս անունով մի մարդ կար, որ հրեաների իշխանաւոր էր։ Սա գիշերով եկաւ նրա մօտ ու նրան ասաց. «Ռաբբի՛, գիտենք, որ Աստծուց ես եկել որպէս վարդապետ, որովհետեւ ոչ ոք չի կարող կատարել այն նշանները, որ դու ես անում, եթէ Աստուած նրա հետ չլինի»։ Յիսուս պատասխանեց եւ ասաց նրան. «Ճշմարիտ, ճշմարիտ եմ ասում քեզ, եթէ մէկը վերստին չծնուի, չի կարող Աստծու արքայութիւնը տեսնել»։ Նիկոդեմոսը նրան ասաց. «Ինչպէ՞ս կարող է ծնուել մի մարդ, որ ծեր է. միթէ կարելի՞ է իր մօր որովայնը կրկին անգամ մտնել ու ծնուել»։ Յիսուս պատասխան տուեց եւ ասաց. «Ճշմարիտ, ճշմարիտ եմ ասում քեզ, եթէ մէկը ջրից ու Հոգուց չծնուի, չի կարող Աստծու արքայութիւնը մտնել. 6որովհետեւ մարմնից ծնուածը մարմին է, իսկ Հոգուց ծնուածը՝ հոգի։ Դու մի՛ զարմացիր, որ քեզ ասացի՝ պէտք է ձեզ վերստին ծնուել. որովհետեւ քամին ուր ուզում է՝ փչում է, եւ նրա ձայնը լսում ես, բայց չգիտես որտեղից է գալիս կամ ուր է գնում. այսպէս է եւ ամէն ոք, որ Հոգուց է ծնուած»։ Նիկոդեմոսը հարցրեց նրան. «Այդ ինչպէ՞ս կարող է լինել»։»_ (Հովհաննես 3: 1-9):

Ինչ ենք նկատում. Նիկոդեմոսը հայտնի, կրթված, ուսուցանող ու գիտակ մարդ էր, բայց ամենակարևորը նա փարիսեցի էր ու նա չվիճարկեց ջրից ծնվելու փաստը, այլ փորձեց պարզաբանումներ ստանալ հոգուց ծնվելու վերաբերյալ: Եթե կոնսերվտիվ փարիսեցին չվիճարկեց մկրտությունը նշանակում է հրեաները անշուշտ ծանոթ էին երևույթին:




> Եվ ինչո՞ւ Սուրբ, Անմեղ և Կատարյալ Տեր Հիսուսը մկրտվեց, եթե Հովհաննեսի մկրտությունով ադամական մեղքն է մաքրվում:


Այս մասով հետաքրքրական է ՀԱԵ հայրերի կարծիքները.
_«Սկզբում Ս. Հոգին շարժւում էր ջրերի վրայ, խորհելով արարչագործութիւնը, որի պսակին՝ մարդուն, թշնամին յաղթեց, գցելով մեղքի ջրերի մէջ։ Իսկ այստեղ՝ Յորդանանում, Հոգին աղաւնակերպ իջնելով՝ արարածների ապականութիւնը վերստին հրաշագործեց, յաւիտենից ծածկուած խորհուրդները բացայայտեց, յայտնելով Որդուն՝ Յիսուսին։ Այն ժամանակ երկիրը
ապականուեց կործանարար ջրհեղեղով, իսկ Յորդանանում՝ մկրտութեան ջրհեղեղով երկիրը կեանք գտաւ ու ոչ թէ արարածներին ընկղմեց, այլ՝ մեղաց գործերը։ Այնտեղ մարդկային ազգի թաղումը ջրերի մէջ ապականութեան հետեւանք էր, իսկ այստեղ՝ թաղումը ջրերի մէջ առաջ բերեց նորոգումեւ կենաց հաղորդութիւն։ Այնտեղ աղաւնին ձիթենու շիւղը բերանին աւետեց բարկութեան մեղմանալու մասին, իսկ այստեղ աղաւնու նմանութեամբ Ս. Հոգին աւետեց կենաց երաշխիքի, Սիրելի Որդու մասին»։_ (Եղիշե)

Գրիգոր Տաթևացին այս առիթով համարում էր, որ Տերը մկրտվելով՝
հանձն առավ մեր սրբման գործը,ջրի մեջ խորտակեց վիշապի գլուխը,մեր մեղքերը լվաց ու հին Ադամին թաղեց ջրի մեջ,սրբեց ջուրն ու զորացրեց, որ այն վերստին ծնունդ պարգևի մարդկանց (նման հիշատակում հանդիպում է միասնական եկեղեցու հայրերից Հովհան Ոսկեբերանի 37-րդ զրույցում/4-րդ դար/),Օրենքի/մարգարեության/ կատարման համար,օրինակ եղավ մեզ՝ մկրտվելու,Սբ. Երրորդույան խորհուրդը հայտնեց,

Պողոս առաքյալը իր թղթերում Տեր Հիսուսին անվանում է նաև _«երկրորդ մարդ»_ (Ա Կորնթացիս 15: 47) և _«վերջին Ադամ»_ (Ա Կորնթացիս 5: 45): Վերջինը նշանակում է, որ Հիսուսով մարդու ադամական բնությունը խորտակվեց և սկիզբ դրվեց նոր մարդկային բնության՝ «երկրորդ մարդուն», որի շարքերը մտնում են բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր նորից են ծնվում *«ջրով ու Հոգով»*՝ կազմելով Քրիստոսի Եկեղեցին: Այսինքն անշուշտ ադամական մեղքը մաքրվեց Քրիստոսով, բայց այդ Եկեղեցուն միանալու համար (զուգահեռաբար նաև ադամական մեղքից ազատվելով) անհրաժեշտ է մկրտվել: Այսինքն մկրտությունն ինքնանպատակ չէ, այլ մեր՝ որպես քրիստոնյայի հավաստումն է, այն բանալին, որով մտնում ենք Քրիստոսի Եկեղեցի: 
Ինչպես ասում է Պողոս առաքյալը. _«կամ չգիտե՞ք, թե մենք բոլորս, որ մկրտվեցինք Հիսուս Քրիստոսով, Նրա մահով է, որ մկրտվեցինք: Մկրտությամբ թաղվեցինք Նրա հետ մահվան մեջ, որպեսզի, ինչպես որ Քրիստոս մեռելներից Հարություն առավ Հոր փառքով, նույնպես և մենք քայլենք նոր կյանքով»_ (Հռովմայացիս 6:3-4):

Որքան հասկացա դու պրոտեստանտ ես. մոտեցումներդ շատ նման են բողոքական տեսակետներին: :Think: 




> Մաղթում եմ քեզ ամենալավն ու բարին, և թող Տերն օրհնի քեզ:


Շնորհակալ եմ օրհնության համար: Աստված քեզ հովանի ու պահապան: :Smile:

----------

Ավետիք (25.04.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Պողոս առաքյալը իր թղթերում Տեր Հիսուսին անվանում է նաև _«երկրորդ մարդ»_ (Ա Կորնթացիս 15: 47) և _«վերջին Ադամ»_ (Ա Կորնթացիս 5: 45): Վերջինը նշանակում է, որ Հիսուսով մարդու ադամական բնությունը խորտակվեց և սկիզբ դրվեց նոր մարդկային բնության՝ «երկրորդ մարդուն», որի շարքերը մտնում են բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր նորից են ծնվում *«ջրով ու Հոգով»*՝ կազմելով Քրիստոսի Եկեղեցին:


 Համամիտ եմ եղբայր:  :Smile: 




> Այսինքն անշուշտ ադամական մեղքը մաքրվեց Քրիստոսով, բայց այդ Եկեղեցուն միանալու համար (զուգահեռաբար նաև ադամական մեղքից ազատվելով) անհրաժեշտ է մկրտվել: Այսինքն մկրտությունն ինքնանպատակ չէ, այլ մեր՝ որպես քրիստոնյայի հավաստումն է, այն բանալին, որով մտնում ենք Քրիստոսի Եկեղեցի:


Իսկ ի՞նչ մտքի ես Սուրբ Հոգու մկրտության վերաբերյալ: Չէ՞ որ Սուրբ Հոգու մկրտությամբ է հավատացյալը մտնում Քրիստոսի Մարմնի՝ Եկեղեցու, կազմի մեջ, որպես Նրա անդամ: (Ա.Կորնթ. 12:13  _«Որովհետև մենք ամենքս էլ մեկ Հոգով մկրտվեցինք՝ մեկ մարմին (Քրիստոսի Եկեղեցի՝ իմ խմբ.) լինելու համար. թե հրեաներ, թե հույներ, թե ծառաներ, թե ազատներ. ամենքս էլ մեկ Հոգուց խմեցինք»:_




> Որքան հասկացա դու պրոտեստանտ ես. մոտեցումներդ շատ նման են բողոքական տեսակետներին:


 Շատ ճիշտ ես հասկացել  :Smile:  Ավելի կոնկրետ Մկրտական եկեղեցուց եմ:




> Շնորհակալ եմ օրհնության համար: Աստված քեզ հովանի ու պահապան:


Ես էլ եմ շնորհակալ:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Իսկ ի՞նչ մտքի ես Սուրբ Հոգու մկրտության վերաբերյալ: Չէ՞ որ Սուրբ Հոգու մկրտությամբ է հավատացյալը մտնում Քրիստոսի Մարմնի՝ Եկեղեցու, կազմի մեջ, որպես Նրա անդամ: (Ա.Կորնթ. 12:13  _«Որովհետև մենք ամենքս էլ մեկ Հոգով մկրտվեցինք՝ մեկ մարմին (Քրիստոսի Եկեղեցի՝ իմ խմբ.) լինելու համար. թե հրեաներ, թե հույներ, թե ծառաներ, թե ազատներ. ամենքս էլ մեկ Հոգուց խմեցինք»:_


Սուրբ հոգով մկրտվել, նշանակում է
ընկղմվել Սուրբ Հոգու էության մեջ: (_«Ես ձեզ մկրտեցի ջրով, իսկ նա ձեզ կը մկրտի Սուրբ Հոգով»_ /Մարկոս 1 :Xeloq: /)Սուրբ Հոգին հաստատվում է, որպես կյանքի աղբյուր: (_«Եթէ մէկը ծարաւ է, թող ինձ մօտ գայ եւ խմի։ Ով ինձ հաւատում է, - ինչպէս Գիրքն է ասում, - նրա ներսից կենդանի ջրերի գետեր պիտի բխեն»։ Նա այս ասում էր Հոգու մասին, որին ընդունելու էին իրեն հաւատացողները. քանի որ Հոգին դեռեւս չկար, որովհետեւ Յիսուս դեռ փառաւորուած չէր։»_ /Հովհաննես 7: 37-39/)

Այսինքն Հիսուսին իր սրտի մեջ ընդունողն արդեն իսկ մկրտվում է Սուրբ Հոգով: Իր սրտի մեջ ընդունելու մի օրինակ է եկեղեցի մկրտության գնալը.
_«Երբ Երուսաղէմում գտնուող առաքեալները լսեցին, թէ Սամարիայում էլ ընդունել են Աստծու խօսքը, նրանց մօտ ուղարկեցին Պետրոսին եւ Յովհաննէսին, որոնք, իջնելով, աղօթում էին նրանց համար, որպէսզի ստանան Սուրբ Հոգին. քանի որ մինչեւ այն ժամանակ նրանցից ոչ մէկի վրայ Սուրբ Հոգին դեռ չէր իջել, այլ միայն մկրտուել էին Տէր Յիսուսի անունով։ Այն ժամանակ ձեռքները դրեցին նրանց վրայ, եւ նրանք Սուրբ Հոգին ստացան։»_ - Գործք 8: 14-17
Առաքյալի դերում Աստծո ծառա քահանան է: /հոգևորականը/ :Smile:

----------

Lusinamara (25.04.2011)

----------


## gmirz2005

Մի հատ հարց, կարո՞ղ եք ուղարկել Մկրտության Խոսքերը
Շատ արագ

Շնորհակալ եմ

----------


## Մուշու

> Մի հատ հարց, կարո՞ղ եք ուղարկել Մկրտության Խոսքերը
> Շատ արագ
> 
> Շնորհակալ եմ


Փաստորեն մկրտության խոսքեր էլ կան  :Think:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Մի հատ հարց, կարո՞ղ եք ուղարկել Մկրտության Խոսքերը
> Շատ արագ
> 
> Շնորհակալ եմ


armenianchurch.org կայքից․



> Արարողությունն ուղեկցվում է քահանայի հետեւյալ խոսքերով. «Այս (անուն) ծառայս Աստուծոյ, եկեալ յերեխայութենէ ի Մկրտութիւն, մկրտի յանուն Հօր եւ Որդւոյ եւ Հոգւոյն Սրբոյ: Գնեալ արեամբն Քրիստոսի ի ծառայութենէ մեղաց, ընդունի զորդեգրութիւն Հօրն երկնաւորի, լինել ժառանգակից Քրիստոսի, եւ տաճար Հոգւոյն Սրբոյ» (Մաշտոց):


(եթե ճիշտ եմ հասկացել հարցը)

----------

